# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Percy's Dream Journal

## PercyLucid

Comments about the dream.
 Dream
 Lucid
Lucid-Control

----------


## Hukif

Ah, so you finally decided to make a DJ!  Waiting to read some entries.

----------


## PercyLucid

I'm not inducing for now myself to wake up at night and recall my dreams.  I usually naturally recall at least one dream per night, but does not always happens.  I sometimes naturally LD and control it.  
22.05.2010Felt in the dreamworld abruptly and bounced back (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Trying a WILD for the first time*
I've tried for the first time a WILD, but if failed because my wife moved hard in the bed right after the visual and hearing H Hallucinations. I felt asleep and had a fake awakening. I was in my room, it was darker than usual and I think my wife was smaller than usual. I can't say for sure because it happened suddenly after failing my WILD and re-comforting myself in bed to sleep. I checked my hands My hands were blurry, and I could not focus well. I could not see my hands properly so I knew I was dreaming. I looked around my room and it was a little more empty than usual I woke up. Can't say the time, but I was trying WILD before going to sleep, so it was my first REM, I guess.
abruptly. 22.05.2010In a dream class? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a longer dream, however, I can't recall everything because this morning I did not knew there were such threads to discuss journals.
I was in a classroom. The classroom lights were on and there was some people in the class. I could not see the teacher but she was talking about dreams and how to WILD. There were THREE NOTEBOOKS in the table. They were white and had different sizes. I've been in this class for a while, the teacher was talking about WILD and Lucid dreaming Basically the teacher was talking about stuff I read in this forum. The clock woke me up to go to work so the dream ended abruptly.

----------


## PercyLucid

22.05.2010Evaluating Satellites (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at my grandpa's watching TV. My grandpa was asleep and I was wondering why I was at my grandpa's. I started to realize how come I was about 2000 miles from home, so I knew I was dreaming  I started to investigate my grandpa's place and everything was darker that usual. I tried to go to the room were my stuff was supposed to be. There were weird suitcases that I have never seen. I tried to turn on the light, but of course, the light was not working... I decided to jump off from the window as I knew I could to fly. It appeared to be around 4 PM, however, as soon as I jumped off the window, I realized the sky was dark.   I was going straight to the floor but I pushed strong towards the sky. I knew I could do whatever I wanted to and I started to fly on my will.  I flew over the clouds and I could see a beautiful view. Several skyscrapers full of tiny and blurry lights. I decided to fly as high as possible and I was in space

At that point, I remember that I lost vision on the dream and then I lost hearing. I concentrated hard and focused on the dream. I was hearing some sound that appeared to be out of the dream. I was still in space... I knew I had to go to a few spacial stations to check out the cleanness and other stuff. I flew to one space station and tried to evaluate the quality of the station itself. There was a McDonald's inside. I was very worried because I was unsure if I had to evaluate that McDonald's too. I was going to call to my company and ask if I had to evaluate it As you can read... totally lost my lucidity at this point
My phone was not working and I did not understand why. It was a new blackberry phone. I realized I was still dreaming. I investigated the spacial station but nothing was working. I flew to another spacial station but it was broken as well. I decided to fly around and se what was going on. It was day, however, I think it was still dark. I flew to a mall and it was full of people.

I'm going to end it here because it was confusing from here. I think something happened with some cars and a dealership, but can't remember well... during that point, I lost vision and hearing was not well. Tried to keep in the dream but it started to vanish until I woke up.

----------


## PercyLucid

22.05.2010Bottomless pit with a cork at the end inside a cave in the dessert (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was inside something that looked like cave. I think it was dark, but it was lit inside as I could see everything perfectly. There was a party going on. There was a mix of human people and citizens from Bikini Bottom (Sponge Bob) The cave was brown and there was a large table with alcoholic drinks, non alcoholic drinks and random food. There was one fish lady (a female random character from Sponge Bob) asking for drinks.
I do not know why but I was next to a well. The well was said to be bottomless. I knew if I jumped inside the well I was not going to die as I could not die in the dreamworld, or if I did I would just regenerate somehow So I jumped inside the well. It was very dark inside and I was falling for a while. I reached the bottom (it was bottomless with a bottom) I landed gently and I did not get hurt. There was a HUGE CORK at the bottom of the well. I removed the cork (it was bigger than me) and there was another hole. Darker. I jumped inside Something happened here but can't say, lost it while jotting it down I was in the party once more, inside the cave. The party was still going on. Same human and Sponge Bob's people. One character told me if I wanted to go to a room with her Can't recall if it was human or fish I told her, "Thanks but I rather not" She walked away. I think I ate something at the party, unsure though. Fake Awakening 1 I woke up somewhere. I grabbed my notebook and started to write down my dream. I was able to write, however, I finished too fast to write all the details. I did not try to to read what I just wrote. Fake Awakening 2 I woke up in the cave again. I jotted down my entire dream in a notebook and put it into my pocket. I walked outside the cave with satisfaction because I was able to wake up myself without a clock and jot down my dream. I exited the cave. It was dawn. I could see some soft light beams coming from the sun. The exit of the cave leaded me to a dessert. It was yellow. There was nothing but sand. Slowly the image vanished I woke up happy in bed real awakening because I was able to jot down my dream, until I realized that I wrote nothing. Grabbed my notebook and finally jotted the dream for real. 
23.05.2010Insane firecrackers, insane guy with a weird ending (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went to the bathroom and went to drink water. This plus the jotting took me like 10 minutes, which could trigger a DILD once I went back to bed. In addition, I was going to attempt WILD. However, my fingers were hurting me so I could not focus well enough for a WILD. Unfortunately, DILD did not trigger so my next dream did not have a single second of lucidity at all, but it was still a nice vivid dream.

This was my second dream of tonight. Vision was perfect, vision in first person, sound was excellent, smell was excellent, feeling was excellent. Everything was so real that I forgot to perform a reality check lending to non lucidity.
It was night and I was in a neighborhood that I have never been before. I had a friend who I never met in my life. We were talking about how the US laws suck with the usage of firecrackers and other fireworks. He had several firecrackers. Some of them were regular firecrackers, some of them were SMALL WHITE ROCKETS and some of them were larger rockets with random colors. I want to note that every single firework in this dream was a firecracker... the ones that goes "BOOM" without any light effects. He was throwing several firecrackers and the neighbors were really upset. I fired some of them as well. He had WHITE ROCKETS that were as big as a hand. He threw those with his hand. Those rockets were kinda scary because they exploded very hard, in addition, they FLEW RANDOMLY and I was afraid one could fly towards me. In fact, I avoided a few of them that flew towards me. Some of these rockets did two or EVEN THREE "BANGS" in a row. For every "BANG" they did, their FLIGHT TRAJECTORY CHANGED ABRUPTLY. This guy was very mad because he could not enjoy firing firecrackers.

I saw a huge bag full with firecrackers. There were some of them that were shaped like a book. The PICTORE OF THE FIRECRACKER WAS A PICTURE OR A RANDOM COLLECTIBLE CARD GAME. One of them I can remember, was the picture of Sorin Markov. I wanted to fire one of those but he warned me that it would burn everything in its path and advised me to find a place with little or no parked cars. We walked around the neighborhood and it was full of parked cars. We found a lot that looked creepy, but it was empty. I could fire my things and exploded insanely. The lot had a metal fence. It was old.

I could remember this guy swearing around. For every swear, he threw one of those RANDOM ROCKETS I did not like... he also fired those ones that EXPLODED TWO OR THREE TIMES IN A ROW. I had to avoid some of these. He had a row of these fire rockets ready to ignite. He connected them so firing the first one would trigger the other ones. He fired them and for a few seconds there were several of this WHITE ROCKETS, flying and booming. Some old ladies opened their windows and said they called the police.

After a few seconds. There was a police chopper. They came to arrest us. The chopper's door opened and a ladder came out of it. A guy dressed as a S.W.A.T came out from the chopper and climbed down the ladder. He advised us to go with him before the real police came. We entered the chopper.

The guy who drove the chopper married my friends mom.

After this, I was in a room. There was the guy of the chopper, a random woman which was my friend's mom, my friend (firecracker guy) and little random girl and me. She prepared some WEIRD LOOKING PANCAKES with both vanilla and chocolate whipped cream. I told her something like, "See... you could prepare this dish after all." Dream vanishes. I wake up and write everything down. I think I missed no detail on this one.
23.05.2010Flowers and Roses (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a very short dream and I could not entirely recall it, as soon as I woke up, started to jot it down.
I was outdoors. I could feel the wind blowing in my face. We were out of town. There was a guy who had several flowers and roses. They were colorful and I think he was selling them This dream vanished fast and after waking, it started to flew from my head so fast that I took only a few notes.

----------


## PercyLucid

Comments - Dream - Lucid Dream - Dream Control *DREAM SIGN*

I went to bed really really tired.  I've been (and I'm) too busy for everything, which sucks.  Oh well.  I recalled a total of three dreams tonight.  However, it was funny because I recalled all my dreams in the morning, they tried to fade (at least two of them) but I was able to hold it in my head enough time to write it down.  I know the dreams were in different REM phases, however, the first short dream affected a little to the scenario on the second dream.  Being so tired probably prevented lucidity, as non were lucid!!
23.05.2010Driving to nowhere, getting tickets and screwing up my clean driving report (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was driving my car. My wife was with me. We were going to complete some personal assignments. It was sunny and there was no traffic at all. There were very little cars if any. I did not feel anything in particular, other than the feeling I might have when I'm driving to complete a personal assignment. While I was driving something happened at a stop sign that I got a ticket. The police did not stop me, there was no police. But I did something I do not remember what exactly happened her. So, I knew I was going to receive a ticket at home for $16. I was upset because I knew I screwed a little my driving record, but I did not worried a lot because it was a minor offense with a small price to pay.
While I was driving thinking about the ticket. There was a stop light. The road in this stop light was merging left and I needed to do so. There were no cars at this stop light. I was about to merge left when my wife suddenly says, "Turning yellow!! Photo Enforced!!!" I try to hit the breaks but my car does not stop where it was supposed to stop. It stops in the middle of the crossroad. I go backwards and as I move I see the flash of the camera. I got another ticket. It was $500 California huge priced tickets. Never got one but some friends told me I felt really worried and anxious. I was very worried because I had to pay $500 which would add to my regular bills. I was making numbers in my dream about having to pay the $500 plus all my monthly responsibilities. I was also worried because I'm very busy And I knew I in my dream I was very busy I knew that the result off getting the ticket I would need to go to like a driving school or something to remove that ticket history from my driving record. It was an additional $80, 8 hours and an exam. The dream ended suddenly or I do not remember how it ended (if this was not the end of it)
23.05.2010Insane firecrackers, insane guy with a weird ending (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went to the bathroom and went to drink water. This plus the jotting took me like 10 minutes, which could trigger a DILD once I went back to bed. In addition, I was going to attempt WILD. However, my fingers were hurting me so I could not focus well enough for a WILD. Unfortunately, DILD did not trigger so my next dream did not have a single second of lucidity at all, but it was still a nice vivid dream.

This was my second dream of tonight. Vision was perfect, vision in first person, sound was excellent, smell was excellent, feeling was excellent. Everything was so real that I forgot to perform a reality check lending to non lucidity.
It was night and I was in a neighborhood that I have never been before. I had a friend who I never met in my life. We were talking about how the US laws suck with the usage of firecrackers and other fireworks. He had several firecrackers. Some of them were regular firecrackers, some of them were SMALL WHITE ROCKETS and some of them were larger rockets with random colors. I want to note that every single firework in this dream was a firecracker... the ones that goes "BOOM" without any light effects. He was throwing several firecrackers and the neighbors were really upset. I fired some of them as well. He had WHITE ROCKETS that were as big as a hand. He threw those with his hand. Those rockets were kinda scary because they exploded very hard, in addition, they FLEW RANDOMLY and I was afraid one could fly towards me. In fact, I avoided a few of them that flew towards me. Some of these rockets did two or EVEN THREE "BANGS" in a row. For every "BANG" they did, their FLIGHT TRAJECTORY CHANGED ABRUPTLY. This guy was very mad because he could not enjoy firing firecrackers.

I saw a huge bag full with firecrackers. There were some of them that were shaped like a book. The PICTORE OF THE FIRECRACKER WAS A PICTURE OR A RANDOM COLLECTIBLE CARD GAME. One of them I can remember, was the picture of Sorin Markov. I wanted to fire one of those but he warned me that it would burn everything in its path and advised me to find a place with little or no parked cars. We walked around the neighborhood and it was full of parked cars. We found a lot that looked creepy, but it was empty. I could fire my things and exploded insanely. The lot had a metal fence. It was old.

I could remember this guy swearing around. For every swear, he threw one of those RANDOM ROCKETS I did not like... he also fired those ones that EXPLODED TWO OR THREE TIMES IN A ROW. I had to avoid some of these. He had a row of these fire rockets ready to ignite. He connected them so firing the first one would trigger the other ones. He fired them and for a few seconds there were several of this WHITE ROCKETS, flying and booming. Some old ladies opened their windows and said they called the police.

After a few seconds. There was a police chopper. They came to arrest us. The chopper's door opened and a ladder came out of it. A guy dressed as a S.W.A.T came out from the chopper and climbed down the ladder. He advised us to go with him before the real police came. We entered the chopper.

The guy who drove the chopper married my friends mom.

After this, I was in a room. There was the guy of the chopper, a random woman which was my friend's mom, my friend (firecracker guy) and little random girl and me. She prepared some WEIRD LOOKING PANCAKES with both vanilla and chocolate whipped cream. I told her something like, "See... you could prepare this dish after all." Dream vanishes. I wake up and write everything down. I think I missed no detail on this one.23.05.2010Flowers and Roses (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a very short dream and I could not entirely recall it, as soon as I woke up, started to jot it down.
I was outdoors. I could feel the wind blowing in my face. We were out of town. There was a guy who had several flowers and roses. They were colorful and I think he was selling them This dream vanished fast and after waking, it started to flew from my head so fast that I took only a few notes. 
Then I woke up and jotted down everything. Weird night, but at least I got three recalls.

----------


## PercyLucid

Comments - Dream - Lucid Dream *DREAM SIGN*

Being so tired and stress lately is reflecting in my dreams.  I'm somehow letting them go into the dreams and even if I concentrate, I must not be doing as hard because I'm still getting the issues in my dreams.
The dreams I'm recording here are a little low on detail and very weird, focused on some problems I have... but I'm overall happy because my natural recall is still with me.

These dreams are very fragmented and some sort.

23.05.2010Game Operator stress (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm game operator from a major online game, and it's time to get raised to the next level, but the time seems is not coming yet, they are somehow undecided.
I was chatting over the computer, in a channel only for game operators. One member from the HQ of the game was in that chat and they were discussing about who was going to be raised to the next level. I knew I felt not so good, I was somehow worried and annoyed. I remember the chat was looking weird and there were only four people. The nickname for each people had several colors.

I can't remember anything else from this dream.
23.05.2010With some friends in a pizza restaurant (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with some friends in a pizza store. I knew I've been there before as I knew the place. This pizzeria had two floors and it was pretty big. I do not remember music playing. The place looked very Italian. I was holding something in my hand. Can't recall what it was exactly, but I knew that what I had in my hand, it was something that one of my friends usually had. I felt in the dream that I have the rights to have it because I was the first in line.
When other friend came to the pizza store (made up friend) grabbed from me what I was holding in my hand and claimed it as hers. It was a weird sensation. Something else happened. I think we had pizza together and something else, but can't recall.
23.05.2010Cheating in a game without knowing (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a coffee shop with a made up friend. Somehow we were talking about a online game I play (same game where I am game operator) We were checking our accounts when I realized I had two accounts in the same world. I knew that was against the rules and I felt very bad about it. I knew that I was going to be detected, banned and fired from the team of game operators for being a cheater. I could not explain why I had two accounts in the same world if I knew it was against the rules. I know I'm a very clean player and I would never cheat.
This friend was explaining to me he had a new account and he was located next to one of my cities. The game looked different. It had the graphics from other game I knew. I was surprised about my two accounts, because in fact, I do not play in that specific world. I could see cities owned by me, from both accounts and the city of my friend. I think my wife was there too... I felt confused and bad overall during this dream.
23.05.2010Bees at the park (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking with my wife and we had to go through a park. The park was wide and full of people. I could see daylight. It was very sunny and warm. There was a fountain in the middle with kids playing around. The fountain was square and I think it had two levels.
I could see bees all around and I felt uncomfortable. I don't like bees. My wife said, "There are bees." I told her I wanted to turn around but she told me we had no other option but going through the park. She told me to not panic that they won't hurt me. I start walking when suddenly I see a bee in front of me. I flinch and walk backwards and hit a plant were a lot of bees came out. I could feel and hear the beers flying around my ears. I woke up.[/color]

As you can see, crazy dreams... but at least I recalled them.  I need to increase a little more my meditation (I can't decrease all the stuff I have to do daily!)

----------


## PercyLucid

Comments - Dream - Lucid Dream *DREAM SIGN*

It seems once more my busy life still affects my dreams.  These dreams were not weird and bad, just like an everyday dream of what have you been doing.

23.05.2010Working at the Olive Oil store (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in the store, where I regularly work. The store did not look different. Unfortunately, I was not lucid so I did not explore it. The store was stocked in full, as it is usually. I was stocking some bottle of our Olive Oil behind the Olive Oil Tasting Bar. I did not read the bottles (that would trigger lucidity for sure) but I was stocking them and I knew where each bottle had to go.

The tasting room was empty, however, I could hear some customers, so they could be in the other room of the store. It was during the day. I think it was sunny out. I did not have any special feeling or thought while doing this.

I think there was other coworker and I'm pretty sure it was not made up.
Not an interesting dream, but at least it was recalled.  I asked my co-worked what did she dream last night (just in case she had the same dream...)

23.05.2010Solving weird memory problems (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was behind a computer using a special software to improve instant memory recall. I remember I was working with some one, I think it was my wife but I can't tell.

We were solving some puzzles. Basically, for a few seconds you could see a grid with different shapes of figures. After a few seconds, the image disappears and you see a blank grid. You had to fill the grid with the figures. You needed to remember where the figures were located. You could paint the figures with black or red.

We tried to do a hard level, and we failed. My wife stressed and walked away. I tried to do it by myself and succeed.
I had plenty of dream before this, last REM phase.  I've been brainstorming for 30 minutes right after waking up, but could not recall more.  This piece of recall was at the end of the dream.

----------


## PercyLucid

23.05.2010In the Shadow Realm (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I entered the dreamworld spinning. For some reason I lost briefly my lucidity. I was in my room, but it was different. It was a very dark room with odd decorations. My bed was in the middle of the room and I felt threatened I realized that I was in the dreamworld because the layout of my room was different. I felt a dark presence. I twisted my head and saw an evil shadow going around my bed. That thing wanted to attack me. I decided not moving from bed. I was going to attack it sending energy beams from my bed. I could barely see the shadow but I saw its shape. It was my dream so I could defeat it with no sweat. I threw an energy beam and hit it, but it was still moving. I threw another energy beam and killed it.
Then I teleported to a big room. The room was dark and there was odd people inside. They looked like regular people, but all of them looked like had twisted minds. I performed a Reality Check and I observed that I've never been in that room before.
Some of this people talked to me. It appeared the knew me well. The decor of this room was very old school. It had big frames with very old paintings. There were a couple of sofas and a big table in the middle. The room had a couple of regular doors and at the end of the room there was a big main door. The entire room was dark and very dusty. I did not feel very safe in the room so I reality checked again. I looked at my hands and they were fine, but I was not satisfied with my reality check so I checked my hands again. I had two fingers missing and reinforced my lucidity.

I remembered that I wanted to visit the Library of Alexandria in my dreams so I remembered this. I planned to fly away but I just got into the dream so I did not want to exhaust it. I decided to investigate that weird house I was in. I walked to the main door to exit the room. As soon as I got to the door, it opened. I saw a red aisle. Someone got inside the room and talked to me. I could not remember what he wanted to say. I walked back into the room with him while he was talking with me. After this I woke up and ran to a place with a little light with my notebook to write it down. My dream was evaporating from my head. Fortunately, I could write it down and recalled everything. I realized it was a very short dream because it was only my first REM. I would have succeed in visiting my target if it was a later REM!!23.05.2010SGO and friends (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I can't recall this one properly so I will point out what can I remember

- I was finally upgraded to Super Game Operator in the game where I play (read previous dreams to know more)
- I could see the new stuff I could do as a Super Game Operator
- I was in a big plaza. There were fountains. There was a party going on.
- I felt happy and excited. I was having fun at the plaza. I was with a few people.
- I was planning a big day

----------


## PercyLucid

23.05.2010Alone in the Mountain (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with some friends, I think at college (I'm not in college) They were all made up friends. I've been in this place before. I can't recall well this place. I knew I dreamed more before here but can't recall. I was talking with my friends and walking around.
We were going to have a party somewhere in the country. We appeared in the country, on a mountain. The sky was cloudy and it was afternoon. We had fun, we did not that much but I felt happy. It was night and a big group of friends announced they were about to leave and disappeared. Despite all the rarities of my dreams here and before at the college and I did not become lucid yet. I performed no reality checks.
I was alone with one friend. My friend announced he had to leave and he said, "I will summon a car" I instantly became lucid and the vividness of the dream increased dramatically. I could see the starts filling the sky, I could hear the noises from the insects and even feel the wind in my face. My friend was next to the road and suddenly, a white car appeared. The light beams of the car were on. It was a white rusty car. It was one of this old school large (very large) cars. My friend jumped inside, smiling and said, "Bye!!!" The car started moving and I said, "Oh yeah?" I started to smile and I walk towards the road blocking the way. When the car approaches me I said out loud, "STOP!!" My hand was open and facing the car. The car avoids me and keeps going until it disappears. I concentrated in summoning another car for but I fail as well. I think, "So, that's what is going on, huh? This is my freaking dream, so screw the car, I just fly home." I jump once, then I jump a second time (higher) then I jump a third time even higher doing a somersault and start flying. Usually this technique works very well for me. I perform three jumps ending in a somersault and I start flying. I was not flying very high, let's say around 30 feet high. I was following the path of the road. I saw several people running and biking. This reinforced my lucidity (it was late night in the middle of nowhere... how come there was people biking and running) I remember my task of the month. "Give a flower to someone." So I planned in landing, summoning a flower in my hand and blocking the way to stop a runner or a bike. I started to decrease height to land, when everything become blurry and starts to fade. I tried to spin to recover my dream, but the image of my room became vivid and more vivid until I came back to waking. I performed a reality check to make sure I was in waking life. Everything was normal so I looked at my watch. 08:10 am. I had to wake up at 08:15 am. I usually wake up before my clock does wake me up, so my inner alarm noticed me it was time to wake up. Darn... so close!!!

----------


## Hukif

lol vampires, cars, games, cool dreams and amazing recall!

----------


## PercyLucid

23.05.2010Handling flowers to entities and jumping over the pit after mocking people (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a false awakening. I always do RC when I wake up does not matter where, when or how. I was in my bed and my hands looked blurry. The entire room looked blurry and I realized it was a dream I walked away from bed and started to explore. I was looking for something to read so I would reinforce my lucidity. At the same time, I would hold tighter to the dream without exhausting my lucidity. I went to the main door of my house and there was a poster on my door. I knew that I have no such thing as poster in my waking home so I tried to read it. I saw everything blurry so I got closer to try to read it. As I approached the door I was able to walk through it. The door opened itself so I exited my home. The exit was the same, the same stairs and everything was normal. It was night. While I was walking I remembered I had to give a flower to some one. A weird entity appears in front of me. It was as big as a regular cat, but it was pink. It had two wings and a female voice. The entity was female. I pulled a stick from nowhere and tried to turn it into a flower. I placed my hand on the stick and the entity appeared to be happy. She knew what I was doing. A few purple sprouts appeared on the stick. I wanted to do my job well done so I kept concentrating. These sprouts became bigger and bigger until they became something like lilies. However, in the dream I felt it was a type of flower that you can find in a cactus. The stick was not longer a stick but a bouquet full of purple flowers. I handed it to the pink entity and she got very happy.

I walked away. I was walking on the street and it was day. I wanted to perform another reality check to keep up with my lucidity. I looked at my left hand, my thumb was missing, I looked at my right hand, two fingers were missing. I also felt my phone vibrate in my shirt pocket, but my phone was in my pants pocket. I found it weird so pulled my phone And actually it was weird because my phone was in my desk and I have nothing in bed that vibrates. Nothing from walking life was near me except of my bed, covers, pillow and wife. I pulled my phone and I felt like staring at it to set what was going on. It was a phone I do not own and it was doing funny stuff. The vividness of the dream skyrocketed. Too many reality checks in a row and the detail grew. I could see everything very clear. They sky was very clear and blue. I could feel the wind in my face, hear the sound of the cars... everything. I felt very happy.
I saw suddenly a few skyscrapers. I remembered I had to sky dive from one of them to complete the whole lucid task. All the skyscrapers where in the other side of the road. I felt I was for a while in the dream and it was very vivid so I was not afraid of waking up. I took flight. This time I did not need to perform my typical three jumps to fly. I just floated and started to fly. When I had a considerable height and I was heading to the skyscraper, the wind started to blow hard. I could not move, I was paralyzed in the air. Slowly the wind was pushing me back. I held to a tree and the wind blew even harder. I could hold still until the wind stopped. Then I kept flying towards to the skyscraper until I reach the top. There was a parking lot on the very top of the building. The sound of the street was low. I was pretty high. I walked around the parking lot. The whole lot was surrounded by a metal fence (so people would not fall off) I was going to jump out but I found something funnier. I heard there was a lady in the lot so I wanted to freak her out. She was parked next to the edge of the building. I jumped over her car and started to mock her. I started to make noises, to jump on her car and laugh and her. She told me she was going to call the police. She pulled her cell phone and started to call. When she was done, I jumped over the edge of the building. She started to scream. I reached the ground very fast. It was fun!! There was a policeman coming towards me so I decided to bounce back to the top of the building. The police man was dressed like a S.W.A.T. but he was a regular policeman. However, I crashed in the ground. Did not hurt a bit, but the policeman grabbed me. I started to spin to teleport and go crazy as my tasks were accomplished. However, everything became dark. I knew I was about to wake up, so I kept spinning. I woke up
23.05.2010At the hospital. Abused women department (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a short dream. Triggered after writing down my lucid. This one is fragmented.

I was observing a hospital. There were four women in line. Two of them had her breast with blood and injured. One of them was talking with a nurse and the fourth one had injuries on her legs. All women felt miserable but they were excusing their husbands. I did not observe more people in the hospital. I did not have any special feelings. This dream was very observational and I did not interacted with it. In addition, it was very short.

----------


## PercyLucid

23.05.2010Olive Oil Store (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was working in my store. The layout of the store was different. I performed no reality checks, so no lucidity. The store was located in a different place and they opened a drive-thru. In real life, the store won't have a drive-thru because there is no road next to the store, is inside a mall, which mall is inside a park.

I explored the store and there was a new counter. I was thinking in the dream, "Well... we were short of staff and now with this new counter and drive-thru we will need even more staff." While I was thinking, a co-worked said, "Grab me one Beacon and (something else) Balsamic Vinegar" I said, "What?? We do not have such thing!" The coworker replies, "Yes we do. We got it two days ago, but you were off when it arrived! Go to the vinegars and you will find it there!" So I did. The bottles are different, but I found such bottle of vinegar. 
23.05.2010In a hotel... on a hot day (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a false awakening in a hotel. I usually perform RC when I wake up, but it seems I forgot to do it this time. I was thinking I had to write down my dreams and I was trying to recall them. My dream turned in third person and I saw myself lying in bed (in the hotel) tried to recall when I suddenly fall asleep. I find out that I started to dream. I knew that my dream body was in one dream and a second dream was about to start. I knew I had to transfer my dream body from dream #1 to dream #2. I was lying down in the bed (in the hotel) concentrating. I could not leave dream #1 so I opened my eyes for a second and closed it again. I realized I've lost both dreams. I decided to sit in bed.
The TV was showing "The Simpsons" My wife was next to me. It was a very hot day and the AC was not working. My wife had a water spray and sprayed herself with it. She claimed it was a hot day but she had to time to take a shower. In the TV, Homer Simpson was sweeping. He was outdoors in the country, crying and surrounded by typical Simpsons characters. Snake approached him. He wore his regular clothes and started to dance with Homer. After this I woke up I can't recall what happened next both on the TV and on the hotel. I had some difficulty recalling this dream, but I think I got it entirely.

----------


## PercyLucid

23.05.2010Two Women (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I can remember there were two women in my dream. One of the woman was happy and the other one was upset. I think the upset woman wanted to learn something. She was trying to get a new skill. We all were in a store, it could be the Olive Oil store but I'm very unsure.

The second woman was trying to teach the first woman or tried to screw her up, can't recall properly. I had a false awakening and I wrote down my dream. I can't recall where was the false awakening. After it, I woke up for sure

I was not interacting in the dream, I was just observing it. I remember the store was a wide place, it was day and well illuminated. The walls had a clear painting and everything looked clean.

----------


## PercyLucid

23.05.2010Lucidity discussion (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I can only remember that I was talking with a friend in my dream. Both of us were talking about our dream. We said that we were dreaming and that both of us were lucid.

I mark this dream as non lucid, as we were talking we were lucid but I do not feel it was a lucid dream. It was that kind of fake lucidity.
23.05.2010Homework at a hotel (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at a hotel with my wife. The room was well illuminated. The bed was on the right and the TV on the left. At the end of the room there were two windows. The curtains were light brown and I could see sunlight behind them.
There was a wooden desk.

My wife was not enjoying the hotel and she just wanted to checkout. I was doing some kind of homework. It was like a "go back to school homework" I do not go to school so it had to be that. I wanted to finish it first.

We went to do the checkout and I appeared in a coffee house (inside the hotel.) It was crowded, full of people. The tables were round and small. I was at a table next to a corner. I left somewhere for a while. When I came back, my wife was not there anymore. My backpack, notebooks and more stuff was still left at that table. I wanted to finish that work I had to do.

My mom appeared and asked me what I was doing This could be a good clue for lucidity, as my mom is about 7000 miles from San Diego! I showed her my work and she told me that finally I decided to go back to school.

I remember I had a green big book and a small notebook (very similar to my dream journal, if not the same one) I think I did math exercises. At the end of the of the exercise, there was a small questionnaire asking how did you finished your work. It had several options. I can't recall all of them, but I remember the first one was, "You bough the solutions book and you copied them into the exercise." While I was doing this my dream faded and I woke up

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, insane night but a little annoying.  Lately my schedule is really screwed up.  My bed time is different every day so for sure my dreams are affected by that.  I woke up a couple of times at night, remembering a dream and at the same time, forgetting it.  My dream was gone in a spit second.  I had several false awakenings and that made my recall even tougher.  Usually I do not fall for two-three false awakenings, but tonight... I had tons and got fooled by them.  I woke up at 05:10 AM and remembered a huge dream with a lot of detail, without opening my eyes, I channeled my memories and tried to remember the whole dream to write it down (it was a lot of information.)  A second later, puff, gone!  This happens to me very rarely so I blame the schedule for it  ::D:   The dream, I can recall it was a complicated dream, nothing fancy or memorable, so its not too bad that it was gone.  I was lying down trying to remember it, but it was impossible until I fell asleep.
However, I do remember a piece of one of them.

23.05.2010Getting another job???? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm missing some pieces of this dream, but I can remember that I've found a new job. I did not understand why, I'm happy with my current jobs. I was in a store and I was signing some legal paperwork to get hired. I was very happy in this dream. The store appeared to be a car parts shop, but I can't recall. I remember I saw the back room and it was huge.
After driving my wife to work, I came back home and lied down in bed for a while.  I was tired so I knew I could fall asleep.  I decided to read a few threads of DV for a while.  Also I saw a couple of dragon ball videos when Frieza destroys planet Vegeta.  I wanted to see it so it would be in my subconscious.  Then when I get lucid, I would be able to overkill a bastard (two actually) I know in real life and hopefully, taking planet Earth with them (so I would complete one step of the Task of the Year.)  After reading a little I went to sleep.
23.05.2010Getting a Red Honda Bike and getting it stolen (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

For some unknown reason. I bough a bike. It was big, red and shinny. I loved the bike. I felt I needed that bike to go to work. Probably my wife got her driver's license and she was driving our car. I was excited about my new bike. I never drove one before (I only rode bikes) and I had to go home for the first time with my bike.
The bike looked something like this:







I started riding it. I could hear the engine and feel the wind in my face. I felt proud of my bike. It was night, and I was tired so I went to sleep to a hotel. Something happened here, but I can't recall.

I have a False Awakening in the same hotel room. The first thing I though it was about my bike. I knew I had the keys with me but I wanted to make sure it was OK. I left the hotel. I started to ride my bike again. I've been riding for a while, I rode over country and on the freeway. I parked my bike in a mall. I was going to get some supplies for the bike and a helmet, for some unknown reason, I had no helmet. I spend a while in this mall, a few females wanted to ride the bike with me and I can remember I ate something in the mall, but once more, I grabbed my bike and left. I think I did not buy the helmet after all.

Night falls again and I stop in a small house in the middle of a forest. I did not feel like leaving my bike outside, I was worried some wild animals could damage it. Both the bike and I entered the wooden house. It was warm inside and it was almost empty.







Inside, there was a mattress and a small table. I lied down in the mattress and the bike was on my right. I fell asleep and False Awakened in the morning. I opened one eye and I saw proudly my bike next to me. The front wheel was touching my mattress.
I had another False Awakening. I think I was in a car repair workshop. I was worried if my bike was OK. I saw that my bike was a little damaged, but it had minor scratches. Everything looked OK. I left the workshop and rode it. I've been riding for a while until the dream vanishes.

I had a False Awakening in a small store. A couple of people entered the store and they had their face covered. I felt scared because I though they were going to pull out a gun and rob the store. I started to walk backwards slightly until they turned around and started to leave. I felt better as I saw the face of one of them. They were just covering their mouth and nose.

I suddenly realize that my bike was not there. When I fell asleep, I was holding the keys of the bike and the bike was parked next to me, inside the store. (The wooden house appeared to be a store) I started to feel worried. The bike was brand new and it was already stolen from me. I had another False Awakening. I was suddenly in a different room, still thinking about my stolen bike. I was planning to go out of the house and look if the bike was parked there, however, I felt that the bike was really stolen because I knew well where I saw the bike before it was gone I suddenly realized I was dreaming. I was not feeling good so I just started to push my eyes and close them thighs. I was trying to wake up myself. The image started to fade until I realized myself, "Why I am waking up? My bike is not stolen. I can summon it back." I decided to move away from bed. I performed a RC and looked at my hands. They looked fine... or at least if what I first thought

This might be because just before going again to bed, I read this:





> RC's have a 100% fail rate to me, I can't even do the standard ones anymore. I have to do other things like try to float. Looking at my hands actually seems to be okay, since they are usually missing
> So that could help. My subconscious mixed "my hands actually seems to be okay" and "RC's have a 100% fail rate to me"



Sorry Serenity, no hard feelings!!!! I kept lucid after all, but your statement mixed in my dream!

I looked a second time to my hands because I could swear they were blurry. I had all five fingers in my left hand, however, the Middle Finger was forked into two small fingers. On the right had I had some anomalies that I can't recall. I left the room and I realized that my house was in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by mountains. It was a wooden house and it looked very cool. The house had two floors and I was in the top floor, so I started going to the main floor. I pinched my nose to see if I was able to breath. I was able to breath, however, I did breath like if I had a bad bad cold with mucus. I cleared my nose and kept walking. My dream was clear, but I wanted to make it crystal clear. I remembered that in other lucids after performing several reality checks I could reach that point. I was about to leave the house when I looked around for books, to try to read. I see a shelve full of books so I grabbed one. The title looked blurry but I opened the book and try to read. Everything was blurry and I could not read. I looked away but did not reach the crystal clear dream, so I stared at the book to try to read something, hoping the text would do something funny and reach perfect clarity. Bad choice. I did not remember that staring at something in your dream can screw it. My dream started to fade. I was thinking, "No, No, No, Nooo!!! And I started to look around to try to recover stability. The dream faded completely and disappeared along with my lucidity

I have another False Awakening. I wake up in a room, similar to mine. Even I could see one of my cats sleeping in the pillow in the same position where she was before I fell asleep for real I grabbed my notebook and started to jot down my dream about the bikes. I could not write well but this time I performed no reality checks. I though I was about to fall asleep again, so I allowed myself to fall back. I think I had to beds and I was going to fall between them, but I did not care, somehow I know I was not going to get hurt. I started to perform a WILD and I could feel my body paralyzed and I saw some hipnagogic images (yes, in my own dream) until I felt asleep and woke up in my real room for real.

----------


## PercyLucid

23.05.2010SGO II (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at my computer. I entered in the game operator's site to handle users claims and concerns. There is a small list to choose the world you want to see those messages. You can only see one world (the world you are assigned as a Game Operator) I pulled the list and saw more worlds. I was excited because I found out I became a super game operator. I awoke
23.05.2010Ball Fights (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with some friends at the park. We were talking about soccer. I have not seen this people in ages. They are thousands of miles away and I do not contact them anymore. I also met some people from college, from friens to people I did not talk with. I've even seen some bullies trying to bull some folks. This could make me lucid, it was clear I was in a dream but did not get it.
We bought a soccer ball. One of our friends was araid of getting hit and hurt by the ball, however, she was not afraid anymore and he was willing to play our game.
We were going to play a game were we would throw the ball, trying to hit someone. If the ball hits someone, that player is eliminated. If someone catches the ball in the air, the player who threw it is eliminated.
While we were playing, some other players got hit and eliminated. The bullies were targeting the easiests ones and gaining lots of points. One of the bullies (the tallest one) threw the ball. Now it was a small green ball, like a tenis ball, but it was bouncy.







I felt that the ball was going to get me. It approached very fast. I jumped to the ground, but the ball reached me. The ball hit my left ear, but I was able to grab it and eliminate the bully. I realized that I was not the target after all, the bully was targeting another guy, but I was just in the middle.
Some people (specially the people that always got bulled) thanked and cheered me. They were happy because the bully was eliminated.
I felt good and woke up

----------


## Hukif

lol at the discussing lucidity, good job on the lucids too, and the mix of the post part, was just funny!

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, a really crazy night for me.  I had a lot of FA tonight and I also naturally woke up myself after every REM.  I recalled a total of 7 dreams tonight! (Plus a fragment recalled later) I think I could have recall two more, but thanks to the FAs, I lost them. No lucids this time!

23.05.2010Lucid Dreaming Discussion (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was talking with some folks about dreams and lucidity. Most of the discussion was over the #luciddreaming chat, however, I think that I was also discussing about it with some folks in person. I woke up with good feelings.
23.05.2010Ending my job and moving somewhere (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had various FA and I think I lost a couple of dreams, but I'm unsure.

I can remember that for some unknown reason i got fired from one of my jobs (if you followed my journal you know I work at a Olive Oil Store, well, this dream I got fired from my other job, a Spain Imported products retailer)
I did not feel bad at all, I somehow was OK with it. I was thinking I could use the extra money from the job but it was not strictly necessary. My boss did not gave me a strong reason of firing me.
My wife and Hanna (a co-worker from the Olive Oil Store) were together in our place. It was a different place. I think it was a studio were I lived in Chicago with my wife a few years ago.

We were moving to another place. I remember entering the apartment and seeing a big white carpet. There were two big suitcases at the end of the room.
The room looked like this (without the table)







All the furniture was gone. There was a small room with a few boxes. I asked my wife and she told me that those boxes were going to be left there, for the next tenant. I remember seeing several bottles. One of them was Marie Brizar







I had a feeling that a few really really old wine bottles I have at my parent's house were going to be left there and I complained. We were talking about the moving and my job where I got fired. I claimed it was not my fault, that I was doing my job well done. Hanna told me that it had to be my fault as I got fired and I arrived home without another (new) job. I claimed I had my Olive Oil store job and that I was fine. I woke up.
23.05.2010Wife's facebook game (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in the computer doing stuff and my wife said she was excited because her pet (a game she plays) rose one level. I could see starts when her pet rose the level.

The fun stuff, I asked her if she rose a level and she told me, "Yeah, this morning" I told her I dreamed she rose her level during the night and that I could see stars. She freaked out because in the game, you see starts when you raise a level and I've never seen her game...
23.05.2010In a sleep laboratory (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a sleep laboratory. There was a nice lady that told me she was very proud of me. I had connected a device to my head that was able to read my REM phases and also it was able to read when I was dreaming deeply.







I asked her if the chip could download my dreams to a file to make them viewable. She told me it was not possible, but she explained to me that it beeped when I was having a vivid dream only. She told me it did beep a lot. In fact, I heard it beeping a couple of times.

I had a FA somewhere I can't recall. I had my dream journal and I jotted down my dreams. I wrote down a list about a previous dream I had, but I can't recall it. I woke up for real.
23.05.2010Wife is hearing music and making noise very early morning (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a FA in my room. I remember I awoke and I opened my eyes slightly but I did not move. I was up to date with all my dreams so I planned to attempt DEILD. It's a fake DEILD, as I was dreaming everything. I felt my body vibrate. It vibrated very hard and I though I was going to have an OBE. I was a little excited and afraid, but I just kept meditating. I was happy because whatever it leaded to (LD or OBE) it was going to be a nice experience.

My wife broke my concentration as she was hearing music and news out loud. I could hear the music and the news coming from her phone. She talked to me a couple of times and asked me a few questions. I got mad at her and I told her she screwed my DEILD up. She also got mad at me claiming that she could never talk with me. We've been mad for a short time until my wife asked me if I wanted to know what happened.

She told me something like, "Do you know that plane that almost crashed in Salamanca? Well, a lot of people cried and freak out. It was worse than the earthquake at Haity. More people suffered in Salamanca." I woke up.
23.05.2010Forgot to do something at work and went back  (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was about to leave work (Spain Products store) until I realized I wanted to return to put away a Nocilla (like Nutella) that I left inside a drawer.







The front door of the store was locked. I tried to enter from the restaurant and I was neither able to enter. The store is also linked to a restaurant, same owner
I saw the Chef so I asked him if he could help me to go back inside the store (he has the key) he told me he could not open the front door so he invited me to enter through the back-room. It was a dream back-room as there is no such thing in the real store. We walked down and it was very dark. I did not feel afraid, I just wanted to enter the store.
The access from the back-room to the restaurant was blocked by several boxes. Those boxes were shaped like the boxes we have in the Olive Oil store. Aida, one of the Chef's assistance helped us to move away the boxes so I could get in. Some of the boxes fell of to the ground and broke. They made a mess, but it was not really bad.
Once I was able to enter, I saw my boss and he shook my hand and left. I also saw the supervisor. I told her what I intended to do and why it was there. She explained to me an issue that my co-worker had with a customer. She told me that she gave oranges to a customer who was allergic to them.
The supervisor told me that she was annoyed from people that needed to grab or do something at their job. She told me she did not like people clocking in for just five minutes. I told her I did not clock in. She told me I did fine. I woke up.
23.05.2010Cheating and accepting the cheat  (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was observational in this dream, I was just observing the plot. I guy was talking with his wife. She was with another guy at a restaurant talking. This guy was upset because his wife was very happy with this other guy.

The guy asked for an explanation to his wife and she told him, "Well, I like him a lot but I do love you?" He asked a lot of questions to his wife about if they had sex or if she wanted to. They guy did not appear happy at all


This dream is broken because I was not able to recall everything. It was a long dream but the main plot is described.
23.05.2010Soccer and video games (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I can remember I was in a place where there were both old people and young people. I was younger in this dream. There was a guy playing a weird video game, however, he was not so good and I wanted to teach him how to play. He was in a stage where he had to match cards (like Memory game) These cards had faces from SpongeBob characters. While he matched the cards, he also had to fight some enemies.

He tried to walk through a door, but I told him he could not enter there. Actually, he discovered a secret stage I did not know. His character was in a small cart, inside a mine, but he was doing nothing. I told him he had to hit all the rocks he saw. I told him the more stuff he breaks, the better. I remember him exiting this secret stage still in the cart and hitting a last rock that gave him extra points.

A few seconds later, I was playing very happily soccer with some male friends. There were a few females playing jump rope. I remember I was having a lot of fun playing soccer until I woke up

----------


## PercyLucid

23.05.2010At the grocery store (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Only one dream for tonight and it was a fragment. I had to wake up at 05:45 am so I knew I was going to be screwed.

I was at a grocery store with someone. I was next to different colored cans of soda. That who told me to pick up some soda. I told her, "I do not like soda. Soda only brings calories, gas and sugar to your body. It's junk!"

I remember walking around the grocery store with no special feelings.

After eight recalls in a single night, I fall to a one recall, lol!

----------


## PercyLucid

Nothing fancy!  I did not sleep a lot of hours so I had a poor recall, just two fragments.  I woke up a couple of times but I was lazy to write them down and I forgot!!!  Actually, one dream was about something done yesterday and the other one was about something I had to do today
23.05.2010At the library (of San Diego) (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was going to pick up a book at the library. It was an Astral Projection book

I picked up the book today.
23.05.2010At the T-Mobile Store (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

After looking over two phones I liked (one for me and the other one for my wife) we said we were ready. The associate replied, "OK. So now what?" We were waiting for him to close the sale.

We bought the phones today as well.

----------


## PercyLucid

23.05.2010One of my cats is gone (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My cat left home or intended to. This was because the front door was open.
23.05.2010The cat is outside (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a false awakening in my room.

I somehow knew I was dreaming before the RC, but the RC confirmed it. I do a RC and it fails. I left my bed slowly as I did not want to wake up sooner than I expected. I walked around my house until I felt my dream was a little more stable. My house as usual was very dark. I decided to leave my place, so I opened my front door. It was not locket.
One of my cats was right on the other side of the door. I was scared because I though she was going to scape. My lucidity was gone and the dream faded.
23.05.2010At a weird appliance store (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in an appliance store. There was a washing machine that was opened. I could see the engine. The head of one of the guys was an appliance instead of a regular head. There was one guy that was able to control any appliance at will. This guy threw something to the head (appliance) of the other guy. I think they were fighting and I was somehow getting involved into the fight.

There was a TV and it was showing Dragon Ball Z, Frieza Saga. Something happened to Krillin that he was struggling. Something happened to his arm and my wife said, "He is going to cut his arm!!!" Krillin charged his enemy and I told my wife, "See, its not this scene."

I can also recall I've met two ladies. They were my friends too. One of them allowed me to borrow a book. I can't recall the title of the book, but I read the series in real life. I asked her about the books and she told me they were remakes, written again with more detail. I asked her how many new books were available for the series and she replied, "Two more"

The washer was spinning (I could see the engine) I found something, a piece of iron and I threw it inside the washer. It started to make a big noise. One of the guys tried to remove the piece from the washer, but he failed as he was afraid to hurt his hand (he could not turn it off) He stared at me with hate and told me, "This is not the way to do it, it's not clean!"
Everyone but him appeared to be happy.

----------


## PercyLucid

23.05.2010At a friend's house (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was going to visit a friend's house and I was walking. I was late so I wanted to grab a bus. A bus stopped next to me, however, I had no cash in hand and I left the bus card at home. However, I caught the bus (I guess it was free after all) There was blond woman in the bus. She was not very tall, around 5'2'' She was slender and she wore a sexy attire. My wifes says, "She looks like who was my friend before, Iciar." I replied, "No way, that lady is hot and Iciar is not. She does not look very bright. I think she would fall for me if I used my eloquence!"

After this, I was in an open area. The ground was very damaged. It was full of wild grass and other non desirable plants. In front was the house of my friend. The house was in a small village. His house looked old and not well maintained. I entered the house. I think I was going to play cards with them. They had two dogs. A big and a small dog, both of them brown. The dogs were very happy to see me.

One of them was like this one:







I can't find a good dog for the small one.

The small dog started to run around. I had a bag of chips and I gave him some. I think I gave him chips three times. The dog was very excited.

The interior of the house was not very clean. He had two sofas (sectional sofas, placed in an L position with a glass table in the middle. My friend asked me about how my job was going.
23.05.2010Enjoying a walk and meeting some people (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking to somewhere I can't recall. We were walking in a small road. Such road was mainly for bikers and runners, but there were some walkers like me. I reached the end of the walk. I arrived to a pool. The sky was very blue and the pool was very big. There were several trees and the whole pool was surrounded by grass.
I spotted two blond ladies that wore hot swimsuits.
The pool was very pro. I felt it was a pool that belonged to a fancy hotel.

I was walking with my wife and it was a little cool. We were talking about how people could be in the pool in such a cold day. We spotted a couple of ladies walking and a third lady taking a bath. She appeared very cold.

A kid who was very wet was running and run towards us. He wore one of this big long sleeve swimsuits. We were afraid he was going to sprinkle a lot of water over us. 
23.05.2010Teaching a class (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was a teacher and I was going to give a class to some students. I'm unsure about the topic, but I think it had something to do with dreams. I remember I had a big project to share and I was very excited about it.

My students were around 15. A few of them (the ones that sat at the end of the class) were misbehaving. They were talking and making jokes. I could not go forward with my class. I remember I had some students that behaved properly.

I was planning to talk with the troubling kid's parents to let them down about the issues their sons are giving me.
23.05.2010Aladdin trying to ride his magic carpet (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a big room. I was observant in this dream. Aladdin was with the genie and the magic carpet.







We were in a big room. It was not dark, some light came in from somewhere.
Aladdin would try to ride the carpet so we could leave from wherever we were. The carpet was about two feet from the ground, levitating but still. Aladdin was not able to ride it. He would walk through it like if he was a ghost. I remember I was seeing the carpet, and Aladdin stunned in the middle of the carpet, but with his feet on the ground. Someone told him that he needed a pure heart to be able to ride the carpet I think this comes from the little yellow cloud that Goku has. It may be ridden but one with a pure heart only.

Two big doors opened suddenly and both goofy and Donald came running. They run towards the carpet, jumped in the air and landed over the carpet. They told Aladdin, "This is how you make it." Aladdin was still not able to ride the carpet. I somehow felt bad for him.
23.05.2010Earthquake (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a false awakening in my room and the ground was shaking. The feeling was the same that a recent big earthquake I felt in San Diego. I was hopping my home would not fall. I asked my wife if she felted it. She was drowsy and did not answer me.
23.05.2010Magic the Gathering (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a set of Magic the Gathering cards. I remember they were wrapped in a single package. I was talking with my wife about it. I told her that there were a few boosters, some singles and some land.

----------


## PercyLucid

I got a few dreams tonight, however, some of them are fragmented. I had a very large dream and I forgot most of it almost instantly.  However I had a major lucid dream were I completed one of tasks of the year!!! Yay!!!!  It lasted a lot and it had full clarity.
23.05.2010The Earth melts while I enjoy a chocolate cake in the moon (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at home, in my room. It was day and I was going to leave somewhere with my wife. I became lucid instantly

My wife was ready to go, but I walked around home to make sure my dream was stable enough. I had a small flight around home, but nothing fancy, I levitated a bit and flew around.

I told my wife, "Hold on, this is a Dream and I'm lucid. I want to make it stable first!!" She looked at me like if I was nuts. I remember that I could blast the Earth and destroy it (for the "End of the World" task of the year) I rose my hand and created an energy blast. However, the blast was not stable so I decided to stop and hold tighter to the dream.

I remembered that a user in this forum had in his signature "Pray" as a goal within his lucid dream. I prayed for a few moments to accomplish it (It's not my goal, but I wanted to do it anyway)

I appeared at a theme park. I enjoyed the theme park, rode a few things, walked around and observed how fun were having other DC. I remember the park was very vivid. The sky was very blue, the theme park was crowded of people and I could see a lot of detail.

I remember about doing the task of the year. I thought that a gladiator fight would be easier as I was in a theme park. I started to look for gladiators. I could not find any so I asked a policeman and to a couple of DC. They directed me and I kept walking without any success. I found a kiosk store for Cricket Wireless. One of the employees grabbed my arm and I pushed him abruptly. The other employee told him, "Hold on. Not yet." I asked him if he knew were the amphitheater was. He pointed me to it and asked me, "So, what cell phone do you have now?" I replied, "I have a HTC Mytouch. Cricket does not offer such phone, so sorry." Both salesman appeared sad.

I kept walking and I found a weird restaurant were I was indicated. I asked one of the employees about the gladiators. She told me, "Yeah. It's here." I entered the restaurant and walked down a few stairs. I got to a room with not much light. The decoration was old school. There were a few tables around. The tables were round with a candle in the middle. At the end, there was a small theater. There were Mariachis dancing and singing in Spanish. I asked another employee about the gladiators and she told me it was going to be next. I was a little annoyed because I did not want to wait, I was afraid to wake up. I realized that if I saw the gladiator fight, it would not be valid. I was somewhere in the future and I had to be in the actual time in order to accomplish it, so I just flew away.

I was walking with another friend. I told him I wanted to do the Task of the Year. He looked at me with a weird face. I decided that as I was in the future, I could complete the task, "End of the World" I knew that it was OK if I destroyed the Earth in order to provoke the End of the World. I remembered I could do energy blasts.

I flew to a small building and my friend did as well. I've made an energy blast twice big as a basketball. It looked like this:







The blast was intense, but it had not much color and I felt it was like a bubble. I threw it in the water and I saw it vanish inside the crust of the Earth. My friend laughed at and and claimed it did nothing. I was sure it would damage the Earth but I did not know how, so I told him to hold on.

Suddenly, I see bubbles in the water and my friend says, "Oh... how scary." I replied, "Oh yeah? Just hold!" Suddenly, a giant gaiser showed up. The water was very hot and it reached the sky. My friend said, "Oh.. a geiser. Like if you are going to destroy the Earth like that." A few DC freaked out, but not many. I told him, "The gaiser will raise the Earth Temperature... but one gaiser may not be enough for you, how about several?" My friend stopped laughing and started to worry.

I threw several energy blasts and the same effect happened. All the DC were freaking out, screaming and running. There were several gaisers and the whole atmosphere was turning into a wall of vapor. The heat skyrocketed and the North Pole started to melt. The water level started to raise very fast.

I had an unfinished building on my back, so I started to climb it the same way an ape would do it







My friend came with me until I reached the top of the building. The water level was on my head, so I decided to swim to a taller building. The water was very hot, but it was bearable. I asked my friend if we would have time to swim before everything starts to boil. I get tired of dealing with it and I just jump and reach the moon. My friend followed me. My friend had a chocolate cake in his hands. He claimed it was from his country.

I was observing the fate of the Earth from the moon. The Earth was all blue, I could not see any of the continents. A huge mass of clouds covered the entire earth. This mass of clouds was thinker and thinker until I witnessed the Earth melting itself. The whole planet melted and disappeared.

I was in the mood, enjoying the cake proud of my accomplishment. Neil Armstrong came to my mind, and I though in summoning him, however, I remembered that I was only allowed one task per dream so I passed.

I observed the moon to see if I found someone such Raven or Wakingnomad, but I saw no one but my friend. I could see a few vagrant images from videogames floating around the moon. I also saw a pikachu's head.

I was happy enjoying the moon but I decided it was time to wake up and write down the dream. It passed a lot of time and I was afraid of forgetting it. I summoned a bed, lied down and closed my eyes.

I had a false awakening without lucidity. I told my wife I had to write down my dream. I ran out of my bed and went to the backyard. I sat in a iron chair and used an iron table (classic white garden iron table) I opened my DJ and it was full, no room to write the dream down. I was afraid I would forget the dream so I called my wife for another journal.

She told me that before getting my first journal, I had to remove all the cash and credit cards attached to my dream journal (There were credit cards attached like additional pages of the journal and business cards from several companies) I grabbed a few $20 bills and put them in my pocket while I laughed. The dream vanishes and I wake up.
23.05.2010I had a sister who her life was based on Internet. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I tried to meet with her several times, but she would ignored me, making me feel bad. I remember my system chatting with some friends online about a party.
She never wanted to share nothing about her new lifestyle.

At some point of the dream, I was in a forest and a voiced called, "AZEA" I could see those later engraved in my hands.

Sister had various boyfriends. One of them was 15 years old and he was getting arrested. She got really blue and pissed of.
23.05.2010Planes (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I think I was a pilot of a plane. I had to do a few trips.
23.05.2010Car Issues (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I purchased something that made some guys want to haunt me. They were three guys and I could escape easily from the two first guys.

A LOT HAPPENED HERE, but I can't recall.

I left from the mall for a third time. It was night. I grabbed my car and suddenly one of this guys hits me on purpose. I was worried because my car would be damaged.

I was able to scape from him. I was in backroom with a friend and I told him what happened. I pointed at something similar I purchase and told him, "Buying this is what caused them to try to crash my car."

----------


## Hukif

Whoa, epic LD there! I like how they thought you weren't going to do it at the start, and then, bam!

----------


## PercyLucid

23.05.2010A depressed guy (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I was at one of my jobs (Olive Oil store) there was a guy who did not like to speak with people. I remember I had a small conversation with him.
He tried a few olive oils and he was seating behind the register and eating rice with tomato sauce and a lot of olive oil. When he was far from finishing his dish he said he wanted no more. I think I tried his dish,
He asked, "So, what olive oil next?" I felt annoyed because he was abusing the free tasting. I walked away and a lady started talking with him. I think it was his mom.

He was like very pissed, he did not want to talk with no one. There was a lot of chairs surrounding the register and people seating on them. My wife was there too. All this people seemed to know both the sad guy and my wife. Wanda, a co-worker, was seating next to my wife.

As the people left, they greeted my wife (they greeted no one else) a few people, shook Wanda's hand but only because she was next to my wife.

I remember a fridge with cans next to us. I saw a post it on the fridge written by the mom. The post it said that she wanted to practice Catalan to become fluent. I talked with her in Catalan and she was happy about it. She talked me about the sad guy, who was very shy and could not talk with people. My wife looked at me weirdly while I was talking Catalan.

----------


## Hukif

Weird depressed guy, weird.

----------


## PercyLucid

23.05.2010False Awakening: Remove target dream from the brain (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I usually get tons of FA in my dreams, even three or more in a row, threatening my recall as I write them down over and over, but usually I'm not fooled by them.

I had a false awakening and I wrote down my last dream.  It was a long dream.  I talked with a friend about stuff of Super Game Operator. About a bad game operator I knew that I was planning to fire him.  I woke up.

I tried to write down the dream and my short FA dream... the first dream was wiped out from my mind.  I could not even remember a feeling.  I'm not even sure if within the FA dream I dreamed I had a dream.  But I recalled nothing but the FA.  So, for once FA success in erasing  a dream from my mind  :tongue2: 
23.05.2010Double Agents Shooting (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a corporate office.  I was a FBI agent.  I was armed and dressed business professional.  There were a few people around me.  All of them were secret agents as well.

We were performing some investigations and trying to haunt a very dangerous criminal.  I remember that the office had several desks, computers, a few TVs and a couple of refrigerators.  

Somehow, I felt that one of the agents, was a double agent and she was going to betray us.  We were doing our research, however, we did not trust each other as we know that someone was up to nothing good.

At some point, a shooting started.  I pulled my gun and hided behind a desk.  I could hear the shoots but I was not afraid.  I was vigilant and very observant.

Suddenly, one of the agents tries to kill me and shots me.  I saw her face and she really wanted to kill me.  She failed the shot and she ducked.  When she was going to stand up again, I pointed her with my gun and killed her.  A third female agent is stunned and points me with her gun.  I told her what happened, smiled at her, pulled my gun again and removed all the bullets from it.  I told her, "The thread is over."  She also removed all the bullets from her gun and she threw the gun away. Then I woke up

----------


## Hukif

Ah, good, the agent understood your situation, or was a fraid of dying too <.<

----------


## PercyLucid

24.05.2010Wife does not like when I work on dreams (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is pretty odd.  My wife is completely fine with me about lucid dreaming, recalling dreams but in my dream it was completely opposite.  Sorry for the lame dreams lately  :tongue2:   I've had two super busy weeks but now I'm heading for a few non so busy weeks.  

I had a usual false awakening.  I was about to write down a dream I just had.  That I ended up not recalling for real. She started to question and complain why I had to waste time and write down every single dream I had.  We discussed for a while and she invited me to leave if I planned to keep working on my dreams.

We each had a the same journal I have in real life.  My wife was upset but she was making a list of stuff she wanted to do instead of writing down dreams.  While she was working on her list, I was writing down my dream.

My mom appears and notifies me that my wife was almost done with the list.  My mom read the list my wife was preparing and for some reason, she got sad.

My mom talked with my wife about cleaning and asked for some advice.  She needs no advice, but my mom is obsessed with cleaning so that might trigger something about this dream.  My mom gave some advice and added a few things to her list.

My mom requested my list. I told her it was about dream.  She read my journal and smiled.  She was happy about them.

I appeared at a grocery store.  The entrance of the grocery store is known for me, but 2500 miles from home.  It was a grocery store were I used to go in Chicago, but I do not longer go as I live in San Diego.  There was a guy at the entrance. that guy looked the same as a customer I had in waking life.  He told me, "So... about that Hispanic guy.."  I felt bothered by him (same as I felt in waking life in the store) so I ignored him and walked away.  I woke up.

----------


## PercyLucid

25.05.2010The FA night (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a night with plenty of FA (over 20) and real awakenings.  I'm not even sure about which ones are real and which ones are not, so I will jot fragments of everything I can recall.

- My wife was on most of them.
- I wanted to do some stuff around home but my wife did not.
- In some of my FA, my wife also wakes up and pretends we are going to do as planned.
- One of my old cell phones was still working.
- I played basketball with some friends.
- I was out of the game, but at some points I would get the ball and pass it to my friends.  For some odd reason, it was not cheating.  The other team did not complain.
- A few of my friends critiqued a guy on his back. 
- More basketball game and chit chat about stuff of Internet.
- I felt bad when I woke in the morning, but can't recall why.

----------


## PercyLucid

26.05.2010Assisting a user (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It looks like that lately, I'm getting several routine dreams.  It's time to get another awesome lucid like my last End of the Word one.  Or at least, a few cool non lucid dreams!!!

As usual, I've been too busy, work and stuff do to was my main though... so that is why it shows up in dreams.  I think about lucidity and nice recall a lot of times over the day, so I'm sure my little dry spell will end shortly!!!

I was online, working in a chat with one of my game operators, QuiniB.  She was asking me for advice and if I wanted her to do something specific.  

We found a user that was doing weird stuff.  I felt that as a super operator I had to deal with it, but I decided to discuss about it with my game operator.  We were kind of avoiding to deal with the user for some unknown reason.  We did not want to get in trouble.  

I had a couple of lager dreams.  However, my recall is a little hurt lately.  I'm not as rested, so I'm sure that helps...

----------


## PercyLucid

27.05.2010Back to high school??? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Finally, after a seven day of crappy dreams dry spell with low recall I had a few more decent dreams.  These are not the best and funniest dreams and they are not lucid either, but they are long and more interesting than usual.  However, I still got my work messed with my dreams in one of them.

I arrived at a odd high school.  It was a very big high school with an enormous parking lot.  The parking lot had seven floors and it was very confusing. 







I parked in the first floor.  Among the cars I saw SUVs, small buses, treadmills, cross-trainers, bikes and other vehicles.  It was very very messy, all the cars and other vehicles were randomly parked violating all the parking lines.  I walked to class and I was kind of excited because it was my first day.

It was hard to find my class.  It was a huge place with several floors and tons of different classes.  The classes were crowded all the time, but I somehow liked it.  For an odd reason, I knew some of my classmates already. While navigating with my GPS, I saw, "Lucid Dreamers parking."  I could see that the parking was tidy, only with cars, all signs were clear and there were a lot of free spots.  I wanted to move my car to that lot as I knew I had several lucid dreams in the past.  Despite the obvious I did not become lucid!

I met with some friends and went to classes.  I was enjoying it.  The class ended almost instantly and all the students left the class immediately.  As I exited the classroom, a blond, 5'7'' with black long straight hair kissed me with a lot of passion.  She had dark eyes and a very clean face.  She was my girlfriend.  Despite reality I'm married with a total different woman.  She hugged me and told me, "I always try to surprise you when you are done with your classes but you always leave too soon!"  I told her I would not be as fast the next time and I will wait on awesome surprises.  

I went back into class and I was the whole time thinking about her.  I talked about her with one of my friends at class.  My girlfriend was very popular.  In fact, was the most popular girl in the whole high school. One of my friends had a crush on her and wanted to stay with me after classes to meet with her.  I told him he could leave, that she was my girlfriend.  Class ended and both my friend and I were talking about random stuff until she approached at us. 

My friend talked with her, however, she ignored him.  She decided to kiss me instead.  She told me if I wanted to have dinner with her.  I told her I would love too, but I was a little worried because I somehow knew that dinner was waiting at home for me.

We walked around the school.  She showed me a restroom of the school, however, it had a big bathtub.  She kissed me and said, "Do you want to have sex with me here?"  I kinda wanted but I replied, "Well... it will be kinda risky here at school with all the teachers.  Teachers have a 6th sense and they will notice.  Let's have sex when we get to my place."  She agreed.

She had to catch the bus, so I though it would be great to ride the bus with her, however, I remember that I had my car parked in the school and that probably it was not a good idea to leave the car alone the whole night.  I said, "I will drive you!  My car is here so its a better idea.  It will be faster"  She agreed and we walked towards the lot.  I was thinking if she would like my car.

My friend insisted in going with her in the bus.  She felt bad of him and asked me what could we do.  She offered me to drive him as well.  He would go in the back seat.  I considered, however, I wanted my girlfriend to meet my mom so I just remained silent.  I want to point out that both my mom, my home in the dream, etc, are drawn from real life memories.  When in the dream I though about my home, it was the home were I lived before moving out with my wife.

I waked to the lot but I could not find my car.  I walked around the entire lot up and down, I checked every single car but I did not find mine.  My girlfriend started to get mad as she did not want to be late. 
My friend suggested me that my vehicle might be in the first level, were my class was.  I was sure it had to be there as I recalled parking it there.  I checked but my car was not there.

Suddenly, we were searching for one of my cats instead of my car.  I found a small room and inside was one of my cats.  My girlfriend said, "Finally, we can go home now! Oh... she is so cute."  She petted my cat.  I found odd that my cat was shinning.  She was surrounded by a greed fluorescent light.  She had the heartless symbol (my avatar) but she was happy to see me.  I woke up.
27.05.2010Working behind the bar. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Hopefully, my wife will get hired in the future in the same Olive Oil store were I am working.  She is volunteering there so she would get her training making it easier to get hired.

Both my wife and I were working behind the bar.  It was pretty busy.  I was working with two customers and she was working with one.  The flow of people at the bar was great and we could handle everything ourselves.  
I felt good because we were doing an awesome job,
27.05.2010Can't find a lock!!! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was going to visit a stadium with my wife.  I was carrying my backpack with all my Magic the Gathering cards and two jackets (my wife's and mine)  I walked inside the men's locker room to lock up my stuff.







I was not able to find a single lock for me.  Everything was occupied but I found one.  I placed inside my backpack and realized that both jackets were on a chair.  Instead of locking it, I took my backpack with me intending to grab my jackets and place everything inside.  When I tried to return to it, it was gone.  Someone else occupied it. 

I could not find other one.  The room was full of people and I was starting to get annoyed, so I exited the room with both jackets and the backpack.  My wife felt bad and blamed herself.  She told me that is the same stuff that happens with the kid she has to take care of.  She told me that if she would be more responsible, I could have found a locker. I could not understand why she blamed herself.

I decided to browse a little more.  Suddenly, a voice said that there was a free locker.  It was at the very end of the locker room.  I tried to reach it but I failed.  Someone else grabbed it before me.  
I left with the jackets and the backpack and started to walk with my wife.
27.05.2010Dream with a prize (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a house, it was a pent house.  I lived there with three more friends.  

It was x-mas and we put the tree.  It was a very tiny tree.  I explored the living room while I was talking with my friends. The outside was covered my snow.  We shared a big garden with only one neighbor.  Our neighbor was African American.

We went to sleep and then, we woke up and discussed our dreams.  I can't recall what we exactly talked about.  

Suddenly, my friends were looking for a prize.  They looked around home, inside the closets but they found nothing.  I suggested a couple of places but it was not found.  One of my friends told me, "We are looking for the Extraordinary Heroic Lucid Task prize, remember?"  I told them that it could be very big and outside.

As we exited, we found a giant billboard.  It had the time, the sponsor of a bank and some letters that read, "Extraordinary Heroic Lucid Task"  It was green and we were very excited. Our neighbor came out annoyed and said, "I do not want patriotic crap outside in my garden."  I know, makes no sense. We told him he had to deal with it.

I was wondering how we got such prize.  How did they knew the lucid dream we had? We did not tell.  I know it was not me.  I remembered that my most recent major lucid dream was about destroying the Earth, so I knew that was not heroic.  

I was at home again and realized how crappy our tree was.  I realized that it was what I had, after all, I was living with friends and we all were in a budget. 

I tried to walk with one of my friends, but he was walking fast.  I talked to him and tried to catch him.  I carried my backpack with my cards.  He told me I better went back home.  I felt it made sense because Magic The Gathering was a very old game and probably it would not be standard so it would be unlawful.  I know, more nonsense.  So I turned around and woke up.\

27.05.2010Giant Homer (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Can't recall the entire dream.

There was a giant homer.  He was invisible and he lived in the top of a roof.  He would take random stuff and people.  I remember he took me once and it was not good.

He tried to take me again and bring me with him at the roof.  His giant hand grabbed my back, but I knew if I took my t-shirt I would fool him, so I did and he only took my T-Shirt. 

I ran to my moms car.  I jumped in and we left.  I though in loud I could laugh over Homer because he did not catch me.  My dad told me that it would be a good idea.

----------


## PercyLucid

28.06.2010Iron Chef! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was going to prepare a meal.  I was in a huge place.  I had my own kitchen and a couple of tables.  I looked around and there were more kitchens and tables as well.  It looked like Iron Chef.  It appeared that someone was assisting me and giving me some advice.

I had chopped bell peppers and chopped onions on the side and I was preparing something else.







I was rushing over all the stuff I was preparing.  I was cooking against the clock so I had to be competing.

28.06.2010Fragments (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

- Various False Awakenings
- I was teaching a guy how to teleport and how to fly.  I told him that as we were not dreaming lame... that would be an easy chance to become lucid I was not able to actually teleport and fly, but I could simulate how to do it so he would do it when he is dreaming.

I was in front of a computer and I remember that I closed my eyes, I pressed a key on the keyboard (F3 I think) and I concentrated on teleporting.  Meanwhile I was explaining him ever step he had to take.  I actually did not teleport.

I also stood up and tried to levitate, explaining to him how to do it and in what he needed to think about.  I did not levitate and I told him that when he fell asleep, he would levitate easily.

- I think this dream came from a bigger dream.  I'm sure I FAed somewhere and then I was with this guy.

- I can recall from the previous dream something about a jail.  I think I was observing county jail and people inside of it.  I can't recall if I was in jail as well, but I think I did some stuff inside.

----------


## Hukif

lots of FAs, and lots of food, yay!

----------


## PercyLucid

29.05.2010Temecula Pata Olive Negra Oil Market (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Well, another night dreaming about my work.  One of my jobs is at the Olive Oil store and another job is a the Pata Negra store.  I mixed both jobs on this dream, that is why the title.

I had to go to a Ranch tour.  It was the second time I had to take the tour and I kinda did not feel like going.  I was about to leave home and it was already late.  I almost instantly appeared at one of the Olive Oil stores (the one that is close to the ranch)  I saw my GPS and it said I was going to get to the ranch at 09:36, when I was supposed to arrive at 09:00.

I decided to stay in the store, to clock in and just spend the day there.  This store, had the same layout that the Pata Negra store.  I knew well I was in the Olive Oil business, but in the store, we had the stuff from Pata Negra.  I was behind the refrigerators that holds the hams.  However, we had cheeses instead.  I pulled a large and odd cheese (made up cheese, it was like three feet diameter and think) and I was planning to slice it.  I also opened a small cabinet inside the refrigerator and a lot of cheeses fell from the roof of the refrigerator to the bottom of it.  All of those cheeses were Tronchon cheese.  







A different boss that real life came and he appeared mad, so I asked him what was going on.  He told me he was pretty upset because I did not attend the tour and I was supposed to attend it, even if it was my second one.  He said something like, The picnic and the cash must be a second priority.  Our products should be your first priority.  The tour was a lot of fun.  And, see?  $100 for just four hour to all folks that attended it.  He inserted that information into the system that the Olive Oil Company uses, but the computer was located in the backroom of the Pata Negra shop.
I asked him if he was mad.  He said he was.  I told him that I did not want to be late so I just skipped it.  

My boss left and a made up female coworker told me to not worry.  Then I woke up.




29.05.2010Fragments II (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

- Two guys
- They could not be kicked / fired for a reason
- At some kind of work.
- Something to do with a dream.
- This guys did something together that they were not supposed to.

----------


## PercyLucid

31.05.2010Wild Soccer (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with four male friends playing with a soccer ball. We were supposed to hit with the ball among us.  

We needed a while to get started into playing this odd game.  We were in a kind of interior patio.  I recall a small aisle leading to a quare patio that was surrounded by garages.

Several of my friends were aiming me and tried to hit me, but I was able to avoid the ball or grabbed with my hands.  I think I wore goalkeeper's glove.

I was having a lot of fun.
31.05.2010Cookies, the giant bee in the museum. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a museum.  It was big and old.  I was with a few friends.  I wanted to eat something so I left my wife alone somewhere I can't recall.

I went to meet some friends and eat some cookies.  The cookies were in a box and there was a very big varity of cookies in the box.







There were talking about a giant bee.  There was a very big bee in a small square.  It was like a cube.  It was something like this: 







They were talking about a the big bee.  They said it liked to sting people and it was very dangerous.  I saw several times that the bee was trying to exit the cube, but everytime it approached it, it became like blurry and weird.  It was like a field force was preventing it from exiting. However, I was afraid of it scaping from the cube and stinging me.  

When the lady that worked at the museum left I talked about the bee with some friends.  I told him it would hurt a lot of it stung one of us and one of my friend replied something like, "Yeah, it could cause an accident, it hurts a lot."  I asked were this bees could be found and one friend said, "Amoung plants"  

I though about how much it would hurt and in front of my friends I pretented my left hand was the bee, I made the buzz sound and pointed my arm, where it would sting me. 

My friends and now where in an odd cinema within the museum.  I exited for a moment to grab another box of cookies.

----------


## Hukif

Ah, the joke didn't go that well, did it?
And lol pata negra.

----------


## PercyLucid

01.06.2010At the flower shop (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a huge flower shop.  It was very big, like a wholesale location.  The aisles were very big and the merchandise reached the very roof of the shop.  It was like a Costco.

I could not access to the merchandise until a salesperson opened a small door between the aisles (basically were the merchandise was displayed) and I could walk though it.  When I walked inside the display, I saw a ladder and several flowers. 







I grabbing some flowers.  I mainly saw roses.  However, there were several different roses, roses of all colors and even odd roses.  I remember roses with dots and roses with pictures.  I want to note that they were real roses, they felt like real and smelled like real.  The average price per rose (each one) was from $1.50 to $2.79. 

I wanted to make a bouquet for my wife.  For some reason she was with me at this shop, but I told her to leave before I was going to get started.  I did want to make a very nice bouquet, but I was a little worried because I've spent a lot this month and the bill could be big.

I also saw some odd flowers with music and CDs that were for sale.  The CDs had the song from the Little Mermaid.  I could see her picture on the CDs. It was said that if it was added to the bouquet, the music will play while smelling the flowers and it would provide a lot of peace of mind.  The price per CD was $8.99.  I wanted to hear it before purchasing it.  Music sounded.  I felt peacefully and everybody else around was happy as well.

Suddenly, my wife appeared, but I did not want her to see me as she would spoil my surprise.  An employee gave an envelope to my wife.  He said it was from the town where she was born.  I asked her what was inside and she explained to me, but I can't recall.
01.06.2010Sculptures (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with my wife like in a class.  There was a teacher who was obsessed with wood sculptures.  I felt I was in that place before.  Probably I was in the dream before, but I can't recall it entirely.

She forced us to see every single sculpture.







We did not want to see all the sculptures.  It was not fun.  However, all her students made them and we were forced to see them.  We saw several of them, but we had to see all.

We went to a show room.  There were small sculptures displayed in a large table.  I can recall a squared one and other ones with human shapes.  The teacher was making sure were observed with determination each one of them.  One of them, was a really small chair.  It was made out of wood and glass.  My wife grabbed it and placed it on the floor.  She was going to sit on it and I said, "That is not solid wood, you will break it!"  She sat in a regular chair and placed her feet on the wood-glass chair.

At the end, there was a black bottle of champagne and a few glasses for it.







I was going to drink from the glass but my wife grabbed it and sipped it.  She told me I could grab the bottle and get more champagne if I desired, however, she stood up, grabbed the bottle for me and served me a little.  It tasted refreshing.  

After this, we went to a white table were we had classmates.  I think some of the characters were people from my work and made up ones.  We delivered a small box with matches to each one of them.

----------


## PercyLucid

03.06.2010Mushrooms growing indoors and lava hands (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in an apartment with some friends.  I think we were talking about dreams.  It was a big apartment with wooden floor.  I became lucid without performing any RC.  The image was pretty clear and I knew I was lucid, so I did not find necessary a RC.

I remembered the Task of the Month.  I was happy because the basic task was something I suggested.  I was still indoors and I saw no mushrooms.  I took a small seed from my pocket.  It was round.  My wife told me that the seed was not going to work in the wooden floor.  I knew it would so I threw it and after a few seconds, some mushrooms spawned.  They were small white mushrooms.  







I saw only a few of them.  I remembered that someone completed the task with about 20 of them, so I wanted more.  I waited a while until the floor was full of mushrooms.  I walked over them and when I was at the end of the path, I remembered I had to use pyrokinesis.  I'm not a fan of pyro so I just did the task to earn my goal.  I rose my hand and channeled my energy to them.  At first, and odd orange-red liquid came out of my hands and fell on the ground.  I heard my friends panicking.  A second later, the ground was burning and I saw my hands surrounded by lava and fire.  Task is done.  I used no other weapon but my mind, so it was pyrokinesis.

I was happy as my "duties" were completed, so I decided to explore the world.  There  was a big window so I just jumped out.  The window was closed, but I was able to walk through it without breaking it, glide to the ground and land gently.  I'm very used to fly so it did not take a second of concentration.

I was walking in downtown.  People was scared for a reason and I heard a voice that talked about a giant wave.  I saw one of the buildings that had a wave behind.  It was odd because there was like a field force behind the building that retained the wave until the wave vanished.

I remembered that I could also do one tasks of the year.  I knew that I have not been dreaming for a long time and I was probably on my last REM.  I recalled that before the dream, I woke up at around 05:30 AM to write a dream I had in my journal.  I knew I was far from waking.  It's required one task of the year per dream, but nothing says I can't do the ToTM and one ToTY.  I wanted to look for gladiators, but I felt that it could be fun to witness the meteor destroying the dinosaurs.  I knew I needed a time machine for it.

I was walking (and I also flew short distances to gain speed) looking for odd stores and odd places that would carry time machines.  Nothing.  

I saw a public phone.  I felt that it might work as a time machine.  I grabbed the phone and I though, "If I type the year I want, I might travel there."  I could not find a "-" sign to go back.  I though that if I went ahead in time it would be fun too.  I typed a five digit number starting with a 1.  A voice over the phone said, "Cannot complete this manufacturer.  It will take over a month."
_
Made no sense and I was cursing the phone.  I fell into a semi-lucidity.  I was still lucid, but I was not thinking properly.  I knew I was dreaming and asleep, but I was worried that I would be asleep for a month if I made the phone (time machine) work and traveled.

_I walked away from the phone and woke up.
03.06.2010SGO III (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was working online with a user.  She was my trial game operator.  I was training her.  She made an excellent job and I felt proud of her.  She was working on our ticket-system where a user would file complaints about the game and/or ask questions.  I was explaining to her how to response to a specific complaint.

I had a good feeling in this dream.
03.06.2010Tornadoes in town. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking with my brother and my mom.  We were walking around downtown.
It was very windy.  I would be able to hear the wind blow.  I saw far away the wind spinning and spinning like a cylinder.  I realized it was tornado and I warned my family.

I was a little worried about it and four small tornadoes spawned pretty close to where we were.  They were approaching us.  I wanted to run but I knew that a tornado could take a random path and suck me in.  I started to run and the tornadoes approached at me.  However, there was a cross-street with several cars.  The light for those cars turned green and they started to move.  The cars destroyed the tornadoes. 

We were happy, walking to our home, just in case more tornadoes spawned.  My brother (smaller than real life) rang a bell from a random home.  My mom asked him why did he did it.  He said he was happy, moving his arms and he rang it to celebrate we were still alive.

We reached a dead end.  I was worried if more tornadoes came, and I started to hear the wind.  I knew another one was coming towards us.  I woke up.
03.06.2010New worthless employees (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I arrived to my job at the Olive Oil store. I saw a male employee working behind the tasting bar.  I was surprised because I am the only male employee in the store.  

I wanted to ask my manager for a day off, but I felt guilty because we were short of stuff.  My manager told me they hired three male employees.  I was going to ask her about my day off and she said, "Do not say it, they won't work.  They are here only for doing designs, but they are not use for us, they are bad employees."

Something happened I can't recall.

I had to take out the trash.  I had to go to a second tasting bar that was like a block away the store (this is not real in waking)  I was going to pick up the trash but it was raining.  I was worried because my journal was outside and I did not want it to get wet.

----------


## PercyLucid

04.06.2010I will satisfy you! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I did not recall entirely this dream.  It was a little poor and not really intense.  There was a Chinesse female who was nude tried to have sex with another guy.  I've been observing for a while and he was "not working" properly.

I suggested her she could have sex with me, I would satisfy her.  We start to have sex.  I realized that she was not my wife, and I was having sex with her.  I knew I was dreaming as I would not even think in doing such thing in real life.

While having sex, I checked my hands.  They were blurry but they seemed OK.  I checked again, same stuff.  I had a little more sex and I though, "This is a dream, my hands can't be OK."  I checked them again and one finger was missing.  That confirmed and reinforced my lucidity.

I finished having sex with her and I planned to do something else, but I woke up or maybe lost lucidity, however, I'm pretty sure I woke up as I do not recall anything else.
04.06.2010Large dream, only fragments. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I've lost the majority of this dream as when I woke up another though blasted my mind.

I can recall some fragments:

I was driving my car and I crossed with several crazy drivers.  I was a little annoyed because it appeared some people were looking forward to crash.  In front of me, there was a lady with a huge Porsche







She started to drive but she could not control the car.  There was a ramp to the highway.  The beginning of the ramp were two lanes becoming one.  There was just a bridge at the beginning of the ramp with flowers on it.  She was stopped in the middle of the ramp, and then, she floored her car.  Only the front of the car moved, but not the back.  The back wheels were on the floor and the front ones, were about a 45 degree angle from the floor.  I was annoyed.

I also can recall the words, "Autumn Willow"
04.06.2010Kill the king (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was an odd dream.  I cannot recall it entire and I find it hard to explain.  This dream was all like a cartoon.  I was observing the dream, not interacting with it.

First, I could hear a song.  The image was a guy, usual perfect guy from Disney, bulked up, perfect smile, fancy clothes.  All the town was singing and adoring him.

They were walking to a castle and they entered it.  There was a king inside the castle and a red carpet were he was walking.  People was surrounding the red carpet, but they were not touching it.  People was still singing and someone threw a crown to the king's head.  The king's hair was like Marge Simpson's hair, but red and three times taller.  The crown was on top.

The king was walking fast, proudly and signing.  I wondered how the crown did not fell off his head.  He existed the castle and I only could see soldiers.  I said to my wife that for sure the king would go first.  While the song was playing, the king appeared in front of his army and sang solo.  I saw a lot of enemy soldiers and the king did as well... he was singing eveytime lower and lower until he froze.  The enemy soldiers started to sing like if they were to kill the king.

The king's army sang as well, and they pushed back the king, to protect him. Within the army, there was a kid with a dog.  The enemy army also had a kid and a dog.  The fight started. Soldiers fought.  Both dogs fought with each other.

----------


## Hukif

Whoa, tons of dreams, and yay completing the ToTM in a cool way!

----------


## PercyLucid

06.06.2010Leaving work earlier in a cop car (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I wanted to leave work earlier.  I wanted to go home, take a shower and do something else related with sex (probably with my wife)

I was also planning to do something I cannot recall However, I realized they were old people so I just passed on the plans because they would be on the way.

I think I was working at some sort of Best Buy.  For an unknown reason, I could not drive home, so I just looked for someone to drive me.  I found someone who was willing to drive me.  His dad was a cop.  







Both parents of my friends were mad at her, I think something to do with school.  They told her the reason but I do not recall it. He confiscated the cell phone of my friend and she complained.  The dad was mad and shot his gun at the air. I asked the cop if his wife or himself could drive me home.

The cop told me he was on duty so his wife would be able to borrow the cop's car and drive me.  He told me his wife used his car too. The cop told me he would not drive me, and then announced it was a joke.  I wanted to drive, but I said nothing.  I knew I was not going to be allowed to drive a cop's car.

I opened the companion's door and where the legs are supposed to be, there was like a huge barrel of propane occuping the whole sit, so I had to put my legs over it.  I did not complain, but I was thinking about riding the bus instead, as it would be slower but more comfortable, but I was already in the car so I stayed.  Then I woke up.

----------


## Max ツ

Great journal till now, percy. Fun to read. I really loved the task of the year!
You could do with a little more pictures, though. And a little more detail. Here's one tip. Try to remember your dreams upon waking up, and each and every detail. I do that so that the whoever reads my dream journal doesn't get bored by the lack of detail.
For example, I saw a fish. Thats too simple. I saw a red fish, with a really weird tail, and a rainbow colored pattern on it back. It was making frog noises. Now, that's much better. The object is the same, but with a little more detail, it become an ever more exciting read.

----------


## PercyLucid

07.06.2010I might crash, but I do not care, it is a dream (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke up in the middle of the night but I remembered to not move.  I fell asleep in a few seconds and I appeared in my car.  I had to drive somewhere but the vision was terrible.  The quality of the dream was very low (one of my lowest lucids) with some sound but very blurry vision.  Even my level of lucidity was not awesome as usual.  I started to drive and I could not even see the road well.  I was worried about crashing my car and getting my car insurance to a very high price.  I did not want to spend more money on car insurance.  I again realized it was a dream and I remember that if I crashed, I would teleport to the beginning of the dream. This demonstrates the low quality of the dream, instead of going somewhere else and doing stuff I liked like on my regular lucids, I followed the plot of the dream with very little control.  I hit a road bump that I did not see and started to worry more, but I kept driving.  After a few seconds, I felt like if I was going to crash, so I jumped out of the car.

A second later, I was somewhere else and I saw a photo of my car totalled.  It was something like this:







I said to a friend that I was going to time travel to the beginning of the dream, I did not wanted to have that accident in my driving record.  I closed my eyes and started to concentrate.  It was the usual way I time traveled (reminded) a dream.  I jumped and appeared in the car once more.  This time, instead of turning right, I decided to turn left.  I could see the road more clearly, it was getting dark.  I saw the road were I crashed "in the future of the dream" it was clearer that the first time, however, I kept driving to the other direction until I woke up.

07.06.2010Odd afternoon with friends (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with some friends.  Friends that I have not seen in years, but I did not turn lucid.  I think we were going to meet with some chics or something, I'm not sure.

I can recall the name Llopis.  She was a female known by me several years ago.

I can recall an odd place that was like syncronized with a chat or something.  There were rooms with showers and computers.  I was going (or a friend was) to have sex with a female friend.

I was in there alone first and then I went to another similar place, but more futuristic.  This time I was with a friend and a female friend.  I think I made out with the female.

I was in the street.  I remember that there were stores closed for some reason.  It was day and the street was almost empty.  He told that he was going to make out with her, however, she said that she would do it on other day, but not on Friday.  It was Friday.

----------


## Max ツ

Cool! I never have ACTUALLY time traveled, I just experienced a complete change of scenario. Thanks for the goal! ^_^
See, in dreams, fridays ARE unlucky. Poor DC, though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Hukif

lol the crash was fun, I want to do that "We are all going to DIE!!!!!!!!!" "Nah, its a dream"

----------


## PercyLucid

08.06.2010The thief who steals another one is forgiven for 100 years (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in the place of a friend.  The place was made up.  We were in a living room.  It had two big squared and wooden tables.  On the left on the room there was a 32'' TV on a dark wooden stand with two doors.  
I was with my Magic The Gathering group, but I think there were additional people that I did not know.

I was sitting in the corner of a table.  I was going to be an Emperor and I pulled my straight blue control deck.  A very nasty deck were I would control the whole game easily I remembered my last game in real life with that deck, so I decided to advise Earl this time that I was going to play my blue deck.  He replied, "Oh, come on... not your blue deck."  I said, "Alright, I play with my elf deck.  No complains... the teams are unbalanced, I need to pull a robust deck."  I took out the Library of Alexandria from my blue deck to place it on my elf deck.  I only own one and I'm not buying more... it's an expensive card, so I use it on all my decks moving it around.







I placed my library on the table, turned away for a second and then the Library was not there.  I started to look around all my cards, decks, backpack but I could not find it.  I started to be annoyed and I said, "I can't find my Library!"  John had that face of a bad situation and I kept searching around.  
A made up kid said, "You have to search for it better."  He opened one of the doors under the TV stand.  He took a bunch of cards from an envelope and said, "Here, someone tried to steal it from you."  He had a bunch of expensive cards, in fact, all cards were $200 and above in price, so I though that as the Library meets that condition,they stole it it from me.  I saw a BETA Sol Ring card, and in revenge, I claimed it was mine as well.







The kid said, "Are you sure it is yours too?"  I said, yeah, mine is not in my decks In real life I do not own a Beta Sol Ring, I own some regular revised edition ones, worth only around $10.
I grabbed the Sol Ring and my Library and went to the table that was far away from the TV.  I sat and dropped both cards.  I said, "Here... that thief also stole my Sol Ring.  A lot of cash in two single steals."  I saw more cards briefly, but I can't recall.  I think a few were made up cards.  I said out loud, "It would be awesome if they traded those cards for my spare worthless penny cards."  I was waiting on Earl to come (he went to the restroom) to show him I got my Library back and the Sol Ring.
08.06.2010Zombies and Skeletons at a multiple living room movie theater. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was like in a big cinema with some friends and my wife. We were a big group of people.  We knew each other very well.  The cinema had two floors.  On the top floor, all the showrooms were in the top floor.  On the main floor the ticket sales and the convenience stores.  

I purchased a ticket for myself, but I did not know what movies they were showing.  I realized that they were going to show a crappy romantic movie, too boring for me and I felt angry because I wasted my cash.  All the people wanted to go and see that movie.  The ticket guy said, "We have a movie called Necropolis"  I liked the title of the movie and I knew I was going to like it.  So I decided to go to see it. My wife said that she said I would want to see it.  She said she would not go.

I climbed the stairs to the second floor.  Everybody was going to enter the romantic movie and I went by myself to the "Necropolis"  The showroom was empty.  The entrance was a big wooden door and all the lights were lit.  From the inside, I was able to see what was happening on the outside.  It was like those police especial glasses that you can't see but they can from the other room.  It was crowded outside and all people were not behaving properly.

The showroom was very odd. I saw a big room.  The decor was very old school in colors of dark red, dark brown, wood and dark yellow.  I saw different sofas spread all around the room.  As I entered the room, I saw a three places sofa with a 32'' TV.  The entire room had small groups of sofas.  1 place sofas, love seats, two places sofa and even sectional ones.  All of them had the same brownish decor and each group of sofas had their own TV, however, not all TVs were the same size.  I felt a little bothered because there was not big cinema screen.  I felt weird, like if people was going to laugh at me because I decided to see a different movie and I would see the movie in a regular TV.  I hoped no one noticed and I tried to turn on the TV.  I though if I would do, the movie would play.  The TV did not work.  

Several people started to enter the showroom were I was located and they started to occupy the sofas.  They were talking out loud, making bad jokes.  I felt very bothered.

Suddenly, a zombie appeared.  







I could not guess were it came from, I was not afraid from it.  In fact, I was happy for an unknown reason.  However, I left the place because every one else was turning into zombies and I did not want the same fate.  As I was living, I also found skeletons.







I was walking in the street.  I saw some zombies and a few skeletons that were following me.  However, I felt that there were not as much zombies and skeletons than before.  I was in a small village and I saw like some zombies entered a small cave and killed everybody.  The skeletons carried swords.

I knew that someone who I wanted to give some payback living in a cave.  I planned to lure the skeletons so they would enter the cave and kill him.  I started to look for skeletons, but I was not able to find any.  I was a little mad because I wanted to lure them into the cave.  My wife told me that all the skeletons and zombies were gone.  I was frustrated.

My wife started to tell me about some stuff that scared her when she was a child about that neighborhood and I woke up.

----------


## PercyLucid

09.06.2010Firemen looking for my cat (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I've lost part of this dream, but I recall a good part of it.
I remember driving my car.  Someone told me I was speeding, but my speed was 30 mph.  One of my cats was lot and I could not find her anywhere.
The firemen were also looking for my cat.  We followed in my car the firemen truck, but we could not keep up with the speed.  I drove to a park.  There were some trees and it was party cloudy.  There was a small parking lot, surrounded by a metal fence.  I could see a lot of country after the fence I felt my cat could be somewhere in there.







I observed that the parking number was not the same one where we were supposed to park, so I moved the car to the proper place and I saw the firetruck.

There was some firemen in the truck and a boy was trying to play with their equipment. 







One of the firemen was searching for our cat.  He explained to us that he spread food around the ground and if my cat would it something it will trigger a trap that would become a jail, so she would be trapped and recovered.  I was worried about my cat and I was not sure how well the idea was going to work.

There was a sofa and both my wife and I sat.  We were worried about our cat until we notice that both of our cats were sleeping in the sofa.  We were wondering how come they were searching for our cat if we already had them. I though that if they found a cat, we would have a third cat.

----------


## PercyLucid

10.06.2010Fragment Night (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went to bed pretty tired and I wrote nothing down, however, I can recall fragments from two dreams.  One of them, I remember almost it entirely, but I need to skip some parts of it!

-  Something about a school.
-  My brother was in my dream.
- My brother was happy because everything was clean.
- There was a theater.
- Three young ladies were very happy because they were going to be rich very soon. They were around 10 years old.
- One female African American with black long hair said, "I will open my own business."
- I was amazed that with such a short age, were planning to open a business.



- A couple from the same school.
- Day Light.
- Outdoors.
- The couple made out.
- When other people came close to the couple, they moved away.
- They were making out.
- They made out close to some guys playing soccer under a bridge.  He avoided a couple of balls.
- They made out near a pool, laying down on a towel. 
- He took her bath-suit.
- She had both a vagina and a very big penis.
- I appeared in the dream and I said, "She is transsexual.  She was a guy before.  She is not a Natural girl." 

The word Natural triggered something in my conscious and I woke up abruptly.  I woke up as soon as I heard the word Natural, it was intense.

----------


## BigFan

Interesting dream with the car crash and time travel  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

11.06.2010Internship College Student (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I joined some sort of college.  I had an internship.
I just brought my personal stuff, but I did not bring a suitcase and I neither brought a laptop or stuff to have fun. I was not sure if I had to be there for too long.

I was going to live in a house.  The house had five rooms.  Each room was equipped with 3 to 5 beds each.  I selected one of the rooms but I was told I had to switch my room.  I ended up switching three times.  I was in the smallest room, it had three beds and a wooden desktop in the left corner, next to a small window.  The desk was empty, I think it had a lamp.  Two beds were facil north and there were next to each other, the third bed was by the right wall facing south.  I decided to claim the first bed (one the beds facing north) as mine.  The second bed facing north was occupied. I think there were a pair of boots and other stuff.  The bed facing south did not even have sheets. The room had no decor at all.

I was upset because I did not bring my laptop with me.  However, I though that my wife would like to have the laptop.  However, I realized I had no cell phone, so I could not access the Internet at all.  I was pissed so I decided to summon my laptop. I want to point out that I was NOT lucid in this dream, the part of summoning the laptop was accepted by my mind like any other oddity.

I close my eyes, put my hands together and concentrated in my laptop.  I expected it to appear in front of me, but I failed.

I realize there was a TV in the room.  It was an extremely old school TV.  







In front of the TV there was a weird metallic circle.  The circle had different holes.  I had to rotate the iron circle in order to make the TV work.  It was some sort of student protection.  I could not figure out how to make it work until a voice told me how to.  I made it work and the TV "opened"  like a door.  Behind the TV (where all the stuff of the TV should be) there was nothingness.  It was empty and I could see the back of the TV attached to what would be the door (so the door was the actual screen) I closed it happy that I could put some stuff inside it.

My wife appeared in the room and I felt happy she would share the room with me.  We started the talk.  It was night outside.  She told me that they changed her room in order to share it with me.  It made sense as we were married, it would be good to be together.

There was a show in the TV were I would appear.  I can't recall this well.  It was something I sent somewhere I said at a past time that was going to be shown on the TV.  It's possible it was a kind of show like Dr Phil, but not sure.  I pressed channel #2.  Nothing happened.  My wife said, "Here all the channels are higher numbers.  Like 400 or more.  Small numbers won't work."  I tried #200 but still did not work, so I started to search on further channels and I woke up.

----------


## PercyLucid

12.06.2010Writing down my dreams (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a little pain last night, I did feel a little of nausea and I think it affected my dream recall. I woke up two times knowing I was dreaming but as soon as I opened my eyes to get ready to write it down, it just would vanish.  I could recall one lame last dream.  I was not going to write it down here, but I will so I keep track of my best and worst moments.

I had a false awakening in my bed.  I suddenly remember two dreams I had during the night and I wrote them down.  I felt happy because I knew I forgot those dreams and I ended up recalling them.  I woke up.

From the previous dreams I can barely recall something:

- Driving.
- A car that was not mind.
- Two ladies.
- One lady.
- Something bad was going on with the two ladies.
- The one lady wanted to accomplish something.

----------


## PercyLucid

A lot of nonsense... I forgot part of the dreams as soon as I woke up, but I caught some of them... I do not recall anything from this dreams, I am glad I wrote them down on the journal in the middle of the night.

13.06.2010Two helicopters (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I can recall two helicopters







One of the pilots  wanted to quit, but I am unsure why.  I think it was because he had the hardest and longest route for the same money.  Its what I have in my journal.

I was going to quit as well, so I think I was flying  a helicopter as well.  
The older pilot was going to drive the other one (the one that quit) so based on that, I decided to not quit.

This makes no sense at all, but I got it from my journal, I do not recall anything (this is why a dream journal is so important) It was written at 2 am... so no idea lol.


13.06.2010Two Boats (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Second non sense dream... this time I am a boat driver.

I can recall two small white boats.







Both of them were in the same dock.  I was outdoors and the port was empty, only those two-three boats.  
They had to take them away because they found out I had the ability to drive them.  

The boats left the port.

More nonsense... I know, weird night
13.06.2010Lonely computer (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in an odd class online.  I was going back to the first part of the class, so I guess I missed something.

It was me an another guy in a room that had no decor at all.  I think it was an empty room with a computer.  







The guy said, "Give me back the song a little more."  I think the song had to do something with meditation.
I saw a list of 20 songs and I am pretty sure it was i-tunes.

----------


## PercyLucid

14.06.2010The cats, the car and the princess. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I cannot recall the very beginning entirely, but I recall most of it.

I was by myself in the street.  I was daylight and the street was not busy.  It was warm and I felt the wind blow in my face. I entered a small outdoors mall and it was themed Mexican.  There were several acts about Mexican music and stuff.  Many employees were dressed like Mexican.  I want to point out that the mall were I work in for the Olive Oil store, is Mexican Themed, but the mall in my dreams was different.  







There were a few garages on my left and I stopped in one were I could meet some ladies.  All of them were very hot, specially, one of them who was 6'03'', blond large straight hair, no glasses in her high 20s.  She wore shrink to fit blue jeans and a short shirt that would not cover her body entirely, so she showed her perfect flat belly.  All of these ladies knew me for some reason, and specially the tall blond one was attached with me.  She liked me a lot.  Inside the garage, there was a red car.  It had to be a Mustang for the shape it had, but I did not see the make nor the model.  The garage was not well lit and it was a little dark.  There were also a few arcades, a table and I think a bar. Everything was dusty overall. 

I had a conversation with these ladies and we did something else.  Here is were my recall failed a little.  

I went for a walk with the tall blond one.  We were talking about the stuff we could do next.  I felt she wanted to go on a date with me and I felt happy about it.  Despite the evidence to become lucid here... as in real life, not the hottest woman would substitute my wife. I decided we could go and pick up my brother to school.  We went inside a building that was a mall.  It was not pack of people, but I saw a few random DC. The school was on the top of the building.  I remember I was on the escalators to the last floor.  There were small posters announcing deals from other stores, but anything else.  A plain cream colored wall.  The lighting was clear.  

Ignore the lady on the photo, the background is pefect to match with my dream, but that lady is on the way and it will take ages to remove her with Photoshop  ::lol::   So she has nothing do to with my dream. (It would be awesome if at least she looked alike like the DC that was with me)







I reached the top floor and there was a small door. Inside, I saw a bell and no one else.  I rang the bell and another door opened.  There was a big office, almost empty with two seats for people to wait.  They were comfortable chairs but I wanted to get my brother, drop him off and enjoy my time with the blond lady.  I see a African American employee at the end of the office.  She had black curly hair and was dressed with a black dress.  She was not friendly at all and she almost ignored me.  This place also had pet adoption and I saw some cats.  There was a small black kitten and she approached me.  Now I was with my wife, she was in her real waking life body (the blond one was gone)  I was petting one the kitten that approached me.  She was almost black with a few white hairs on her back.  She looked similar to one of my waking world cats, but with more black hair.







She was purring the whole time and she was very happy with me.  I said to my wife, "See... she has a little black on her back, but not like Skitty, she has more white so then is definitely rare"  On waking, the way our cat is colored, is odd.  The vet said that it was uncommon how her hair was.
I wanted to adopt her and wondered if my cats would like her.  I was sure they would, after all, she is a kitten.  I was getting mad for the long wait time there and I called the employee.  She told me I had to wait more.  I protested saying that it was late, but she kept insisting I had to wait more.  I got mad and said, "My brother is 15 freaking years... he is big enough."  At the end of the office, on the right side, I saw my brother with his backpack and he was about to exit to the office, but the employee said, "Go back to class!!!"  This bugged me even more because my brother was ready to leave but they were retaining him.  I wanted to steal the kitten and keep it for me, but I knew that God would punish me if I did so, so I just was about to leave.  
I opened the door and the kitten ran out.  Now, I was located in a total different place.  The school itself was not longer in the top of a building mall, it was a house.  I saw a few steps and then the street.  It was calm street. I think the street was covered with snow, or at least, the sidewalks.  I saw a second cat that came out of no where.  Both cats were running but I was able to catch the kitten I liked.  The other cat looked very mad and he kept running until he was gone.  
I saw an odd guy dressed in a brown suit.  He was tall, about 5'11, he had gray hair and a big gray mustache.  He grabbed the cat that was mad and left with him.  He was smoking a very large and thin cigarette. He wanted me to give him the kitten, but I rejected.

I planned to keep the kitty for myself, after all, he ran away.  However, it was not right, so I brought the kitten back to the "school" I rang the bell and entered.  Now it was a different scenario.  On the left, there were stairs.  Each stair was covered with carpeting.  There were plenty of decor and everything looked very comfy.  I saw two employees, I think both were females in her 40s and African American.
I asked them if I could adopt the kitten.  She said I could.  I replied, "Well, when?"  She replied, "Whenever you like."  I was excited and I said, "I want to adopt it now then. How much is it?"  She replied, "Well, we want to mate it first with the other cat, then you might adopt one of the kittens they would have." I was confused, because the cat was a kitten and it would take ages until she grows and mates.  In addition, I knew the other cat ran away. She advised me of a weird men with a large cigarette that would cause injuries to cats. I was going to say that the male cat ran away and was caught by the guy, but I left.  I sat on a small bench and I was smoking a cigarette.  I was thinking about the cats.

I started walking and I was again in a Mexican outdoors mall.  It was getting dark, but there were still Mexican acts going on.  I saw a few ladies dressed like Mexicans and dancing.  One lady was like 8' 10'' and I though, "Creature - Giant Mexican Human"  "Creature comes from Magic the Gathering." I think I saw some big male ones as well.  
I stopped by a small act, they were two little people dressed like Mexicans dancing over sand.  In the middle of a square there was a candle.  It was lit.  I saw a penny in the floor and I felt lazy in grabbing it.  But I knew it would bring me good luck so I grabbed it.  As I rose my sight, I saw the garage I was before.  I hopped the ladies were inside, but they were gone.  Everything was about to close.  However, I ended up meeting with them.  They were other ladies and the hot blond one was not there anymore.  I had a conversation with them, but I cannot recall exactly what we said.  I was about to leave but two of them agreed to come with me.  I conversed with them, but can't recall.

I was now driving in my car.  Both ladies were on the back of the car.  One of them was a student, and the other one, was her teacher.  It was night now and I was smoking a cigarette In waking, I do not smoke and it fell to my hands into the companion's chair.  I was worried it would lit.  I could not grab the cigarette.  I could not reach it.  I was driving and I had to let go the wheel to grab it.  However, I managed to grab it and I felt better.  It fell from my hands again but this time it went to the very bottom of the car.  I wanted to stop my car, but I notice I was about to enter the I-5.  "Oh dear, now what?", I said.  I was driving, looking at the other cars and looking at the carpet of my car.  Nothing happened. For a second I though.  Well, the carpet it think, it won't lit.  However, a saw smoke.  And I saw how the carpet was getting burned.  I was worried because my wife would get mad.  However, I started to see fire.  I was inside a tunnel and I could not stop.  The fire was greater and greater until I had to stop my car abruptly, causing an accident.  My car was full of fire now and both ladies ran out.  They shouted at me to leave the car.
I planned to stay and blow up with it.  I already heard the oil and gas falling from the car.  However, I knew I would go to hell if I did that, so I exited the car.  
I went to the trunk to grab a backpack while the ladies were freaking out and begging me to ran away.  The car was full of flames now so I knew it was about time it would explode.  All the cars were stopped.

A saw a bigger fire inside the tunnel as I was running








We were running in the tunnel and when we were about to exit, my car exploded.  I was worried that a chain reaction would occur, causing several deaths and damaging tons of cars (the tunnel was packed)  As I exited the tunnel, two policemen said, "Freeze.  Hands up where were can see them."  I was pissed because I would go to jail and I though, "Gosh, they are fast, my car exploded and they are already here!!!  This is like Grand Theft Auto!"  The the policemen laughed and said to the student, "How are you your highness?"  I was stunned and happy, I knew she was no princess so they got confused.  I was worried if they would notice the damnation that was happening in the tunnel.  They asked her, "So, where is your second palace now?"  She replied nervously, "In Haiti."  The policeman said, "Haiti?"  She replied, "Yes.  Any problems?"  The policeman said, "No."  And they started to run to the tunnel.  We were alone in the street now.  I started to worry about my insurance, would they cover the damage of the car?  I still had payments on it.  I also knew they would spot that it was my car, I doubted that the plate would burn off.  

As we were walking, the teacher said, "Why you had to do a last minute check on your work?  Don't you trust me?"  Then I awoke.

----------


## Max ツ

Awesome dream! Loved the latest one!
I have read your whole dream journal. Really cool dreams man!
Oh, and don't fragments just suck? I hate it when I wake up, and can't remember some parts of a dream. It's like a demo of a really cool game that you really want to play but the whole version isn't out yet. :/

----------


## PercyLucid

15.06.2010Card Store (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I could not recall the dream entirely.  I went very late to bed and that usually screws my recall, I am glad I did recall a good part of the dream.

I was in a card store.  The store was packed with people.  It had white tables and regular plastic chairs.  People was playing cards, probably Magic The Gathering.  

A couple of friends were playing a game.  One of the had a pretty though creature, something similar (but not the same) as this:







I was a little amazed that one of them was getting owned by it.  It is a strong card but its pretty sucky due lack of abilities.  The game ended giving the victory to the guy with the 8/8 creature.  

I talked with the other guy about how he could get owned by such a terrible card.  He replied pretty upset, "It's an 8/8 for nothing! Come on!"  I told him it was not that good.

There was one guy hiding underneath a table.  He wanted to talk with no one and he did not even answer me.  I pulled a box with packs of cards, showed it to that guy and I told him, "See what I got?"  I smiled at him and he jumped out of his hideout.  He was excited and finally talking with me.  I had the packs in my hand.  They did not looked like regular packs of cards.   The size was like a DVD movie box.  The box had six of this and it was yellow and orange.  

I told him I got those packs that are supposed to be released on the next set's pre-release.  I started to open it and I woke up.

----------


## Hukif

Oh, cool, and I like that kitty up there!

----------


## PercyLucid

16.06.2010Fragment Sports Car (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

First dream of the night, low recall:

- Grey Sports Car
- Porche Carrera
- Driving it to somewhere else.
16.06.2010Temecula Dream Workshop (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream is also fragmented.  Second of the night.

- I was in Temecula.
- I wrote down a dream with Catherine, my boss, and she wanted to redo something once more.
- She was worried because I might have not write the entire dream with full detail.
- She talked with other people that I wrote down a dream but without full detail.  She insisted that for sure I missed something so she had to redo it.

It makes little sense.  I can't recall the dream, is what I have in my journal. 
16.06.2010A nice but unexpected visit. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Third dream.  This is almost or enterely recalled.
I was alone at home at night and I heard female voices outside the door.  I was a little worried about the fact that people was outside so late so I locked my front door.  My living room and the entire decor of my house was as real waking life. 
Someone opened my door and scared me.  I expected that indeed someone was trying to break in.  All I saw was a female head and a second later, the door closed.  I opened the door again and I saw a stunning woman.  I said to her, "Do you want to come in?"  She replied, "No."  I said, "Not even for a short while?"  She agreed and came in.  She was around 6'03'' very thin, long black hair and a clean face.  She had a perfect body.  She started to kiss me with a lot of passion. 
I took her jacket off and she had a second jacket, so I took it off as well.  She got a little mad and said, "That is not supposed to be in that way!"  I started to kiss her again and we were in my room (same as waking)  She had only her bra and panties on.  I started kissing her legs and she told me, "Why do you go down there already?"  I got annoyed.  That girl had a very odd personality.  I took her bra off and started to kiss her breasts.  We had sex and the dream skipped to a later moment.
She was gone and she left a note.  It appeared she was upset, however, the way she left and the note she left it definitely looked like she wanted to meet with me again.  I knew this because she accessed to my computer, to my msn and added herself to my account to keep in contact.  She also left a box with Super Mario figurines.  







I can recall there was a Bowser in a cart, a Bowser dressed business professional, a Mario, a Yoshy.  I told my wife (she was with me now) about all the stuff we got and I said her, "And those look like small three Bowsers."  She replied, "Nope, they are squirtles"  
My wife told me that a thin lady with black hair came to our place, informed her that they moved to our neighborhood.  She asked my wife if she could use our restroom and gave her the Marios in appreciation.  I wanted to review some notes that the lady left, but I was unable to find them.
16.06.2010Dream-Cams (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fourth and last dream recalled.  Fragments again but got the main facts.
- I was with a few friends
- We were in a room that had little furniture, but had two sofas and a TV.  They room had two windows and it was day. We were watching some videos over the TV about our dreams.
- I said to my wife that we needed to buy a cam that was able to record my dreams so they could be played and shared with my friends.
- We were watching the dreams from one of our friends.  I could hear the sounds of this dream (mainly a voice) but the TV was blank.  No images at all.
- Something was going on outside.

----------


## BigFan

Nice TV  ::lol::  I love the part where you open it and say, I could put some stuff in there  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

17.06.2010A couple of fragments (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I just got fragments last night.  However, I am happy.  Usually, the awful days I have to wake up at 05:30 to drive my wife to her work (and stay there to drive her and the kid she is taking care off to school) it screws my recall.  Usually, means waking up without recalling a thing or only a small fragment.  Today, was the second night in a row (which would mean not even a tiny fragment) but I still got fragments (and yesterday, fragments plus a whole dream)  So more nights in a row with recalls!

- I was in an open area
- I found a $25 bill (lol awareness  :tongue2: )
- Olive Oil and Wine

Second dream

- Something going on with Olive Oil.
- Other employee
- Wake up and do not forget it.

No idea about this nonsense, it is written in my journal  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

18.06.2010Earthquake in the museum (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream is a little fragmented, but I got a good part of it.

I was like in a museum.  Part of the museum was a building of four floors who had life and dead animals to see.  No one was caged or tied.  I was a little worried if we got to the insects department that a bee would sting me or something.

I entered the building and it was very rustic.  Everything was made of wood.  It was not very lit, lights were off but natural light came in through the windows.  There were a few random mammals in the first floor and I wanted to investigate other floors.  I was with another guy and a lady.  I walked to the second floor.  The wooden floor did not appear very strong as it cracked a few times as I walked. 







We all felt a small earthquake, however, we ran out of the building because we were afraid it would fall.  The walls and the floor did not appear very strong.

I ran out of the building, however, I was not afraid.  In fact, I was considering going back in after the earthquake was done and see some more stuff.  I woke up.
18.06.2010A secret agent driving his wife to the zoo. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Second dream of the night with a good recall and very vivid.  I am still on  my dry spell on lucids, but at least I am recalling nice long dreams. 

I was in downtown of a random city.  I was next to a building just in the corner of a busy cross street.  It was a big black skyscraper with a lot of windows.  The building had private agent offices.  I was in the ground floor.  As soon as I entered the building, I saw desktops with computers on the left hand side.  At the bottom I observed more desktops with computers.  On the right hand side there was a lonely desktop with a computer, however, the desktop was bigger and with a higher end wood quality.  That was my desktop.  The entire office decor was dark oak wood.  The screens of the computers were all black and the desktops just had the computers on them and some archives.  The overall building was clean.  







My desktop had no chair so I grabbed a wheeled chair from other desktop.  The office was empty at that time, it was only me. Next to my desktop, I had like a surrogate body.  It was a real human body and I was able to control it somehow.  However, when I was not using it, it would de-inflate like a balloon.  So that body was made of air.  I left the building after doing some stuff in the computer.  I went to the street but I decided to go back to the office as I forgot to do something.  My chair was back at the original desktop, so once more I moved the chair to my desktop.
There was a guy meddling with my stuff.  He was touching my computer and the body I had (without air) I got mad at him and asked him what he was doing.  He just walked away and I was alone in the building again.  

I am sure that the next is from the same dream, I do not recall waking up and neither trying to attempt DEILD.  In addition, this is common for me.

When I exit the building I see my wife.  She was with the child she had to take care off.  She was going to the zoo with her and she requested me to drive them.  I had to leave so I wanted to decline it, however, I did not want to screw her.  She asked me, "We have to go to the zoo in the morning and you need to drive us, but I am sure you do not want to."  I replied, "Will they pick you guys up?"  She said, "No, they won't"  I protested.  I was not very excited about it, but I preferred doing that rather than driving them to school and having to loose hours of my life at the parents place.
18.06.2010Wine tasting at a Chinese restaurant. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Third dream of the night, I might had a split second of lucidity here, but I do not want to claim it as lucid, as it was very short.

My wife bosses wanted to go on a date night so she had to work.  I did not feel like wasting another night at their place, so I decided to go somewhere on my own.  
I went to a Chinese restaurant.







I entered the restaurant.  The decor was like the typical Chinese restaurant.  Red and golden furniture, Chinese letters, dragons, etc.  No employees were Chinese though.  
I was next to the host stand.  I felt it was a little pathetic to go on my own on a Friday night, but I knew the reason of it.  In front of me there were a couple. Thost left with them.  I was planning to ask for a table for one. While the host was gone, I saw a computer were they ring their transactions and charge their credit cards.  There was a waiter with a credit card in his hand and he triggered a program called, "Easy Debit Card"  It was very unique and simple.
I know how to program, so I made with Visual Basic the shell of the software I dreamed with, it looked exactly like this:







The waiter handed me a debit card and explained to me the reason of their $45 charge, however, I said that it was not my credit card.
I noticed they offered a free wine tasting, so I wanted to enjoy one.  I decided to sit in front of a bar.  It was like a table, but larger. 
The waiter (we got along very well) explained to me how would the tasting work.  While I was sitting there, another waiter said, "Champagne per le Sire?" I replied, "No thanks."  He had a Don Perignon bottle so I knew it was going to be extremely expensive if I accepted. 

The waiter placed in front a bottle of wine and a glass.  He invited me to read the label which had the tasting for the wine before trying it.  I replied I was actually planning to do so.  I can't recall what the label said.  I was worried because they were very nice with me and I had no cash for tips.  Only I debit card.  I planned to ask the waiter if he could charge my credit card for $10 with the Easy Debit software and use the $10 for their tip.  For an odd reason, I also drank water and blended water with the wine.  I felt terrible because such think was very noobish.  I would not do such a thing during a wine tasting.  For a while they did not bring me more wine to taste, so I knew it was due my noobish behavior.

Some of the waiters sat in a table next to mine and started to eat.  All the food I saw was made entirely from raw veggies.  Some where chopped and some where salads, but no protein at all and no Chinese stuff.

My real dad (who is a jerk, I wish I was really lucid when I saw him) appeared.  I was not happy about it. I wanted to try luck and request from cash for him.  I want to try to be his friend hopping he would open his hand a little bit.  I warned him I was in a dream.  If I vanished or fainted, it just meant I woke up in real life. This is the split second of lucidity.  I got reabsorbed by the dream. Unusual for me, so I blame the dry spell  :tongue2:  My dad said,"So, something to share?"  He was smiling stupidly.  I knew he wanted me to say that I was all alone.  I replied, "My wife is working tonight, that the reason I am alone."  The woman married to my dad was also with us.  He pointed to a pendant I wear and asked, "What is that thing anyway?"  I replied, "It's a pendant from my wife's mom who passed away, so some respect."  He laughed at me.  His wife got mad with him and told him, "I have something similar as well, you know?"  I poked my dad, laughing at him and said, "You screwed!"   

After this I had a false awakening.  I told my wife about what happened but I got interrupted by a text message on my wife's phone.  Ana read out loud the text and said, "It's from Marta. She said - Mr Euro-dollar is the one who does not want kids, not me."  Marta is my real-jerk-dad's wife. 
My wife told me that I was going to meet with them today and they would explain to me.  I told my wife that I was not sure, that I only dreamed with them.  She said, "Well, they were dreaming too!"  I was excited and though, "I have to share at DV.  What a massive triple Dream Sharing."  I woke up.

----------


## PercyLucid

19.06.2010Two fragmented dreams (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Well, I went to bed very late which usually screws my recalls, but this time, I was not as screwed.  I managed to get at least fragments.  I'm so glad because now I get at least something on a minimum of 2-3 dreams per night, yay!

- False Awakening somewhere
- Something that had to do with fire.
- Within my dream, I was trying to recall a dream I forgot.
- I was in my room, same as waking life.

And dream #2:

- My wife was in my dream.
- I was in a different place, unfamiliar, not my home, nor my friends house, non of both stores were I work...
- I had a made up home in the dream.
- I saw daylight.
- Something about cooking.
- Two of something.

----------


## PercyLucid

20.06.2010Grandpa gives me $100.000 and plays a bowling game (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at my Grandpa's place.  This was a major dream sign that I missed.  We were at the living room.  The living room had hardwood floor and very old school furniture.  The TV was pretty old as well.  I sat at the couch with both my grandpa and grandma.  I had the following conversation with my Grandma

Did you receive your $50.000 for x-mas? - Grandma said.
Nope,nothing - I replied. - How did you send me the money?
I used a direct deposit - She said.
I saw no such deposit in my bank account and I was worried the jerk of my real dad took the money somehow.
Did you gave it to dad so he would deposit it for you? - I asked my Grandma
No, I used direct deposit - She replied

I though to say that I could get the money by check, but it would be a hassle because it was a lot of money.

I will give you $100.000 in hand, so you get your x-mas present and another present because you came. - Grandma said.
We left the sofa and we appeared in a pizza restaurant that had bowling.  My wife was now with us.

We can play one competition game, however, it will be better if we play two practice games first - Said my wife.



My grandma was going to play first.  The pins were located at the very beginning of the lane instead of at the end.  She threw the ball and knocked down all the pins except for the two first ones.
While we were playing, my cousin came.  I threw the ball and I got 8 pins.  My cousin jumped to the computer of the bowling, he took out a screwdriver and opened the computer.  He pulled a keyboard and entered the number 10.  The threw the ball but it went out, to the dead lines.  However, all the pins fell without even getting hit by the ball.  I felt frustrated because he was cheating.

I drew in a paper how he cheated and I showed every one.  I drew the computer opened and himself changing the number of pins to fall.  He left the bowling and we were about to leave as well.  My wife said, "Well, he did all his business stuff.  He greeted every one and used the computers."  
I woke up.

20.06.2010Car racing games (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

There were some sort of games going on.  They were like the Olympics, but different sports.  
Most of the games were done.  All the places were competitions took place were surrounded by the Yellow Police Tap, however, it said something different







I was competing in a car racing track.  In fact, the competition was for drifting.  The track was like the Nascar track, but a lot shorter.  You were supposed to do the entire thing drifting only.  

I knew I did well in my two first rounds.

After one the races, I parked in front of the track.  I saw my parents at a restaurant and I talked with them.  The restaurant was busy and full of people, it was not very lit.  My brother was at the restaurant as well.  My wife, who was present as well told me, "I just lost the competitions for ballet!"  She was sad.  My parents lost their competitions as well.  I just remembered I wanted to see how I was doing.  I saw a blackboard with the listings. 

It was something like this:







I can't recall any of the names of my competitors, but for what I experienced, I knew the finalists was the top four, and I was on it.  However, I had the less points on my group and I was worried.  I knew the other two grounds separated by a line, were eliminated.  I felt happy.
I entered the competition place, which was as well like a car repair shop.  I felt they were improving the cars for the next and last race.  I heard a guy who said, "If you want to, I can put some boosters inside as big as they can fit and you will win."  I hated to heard that, as it was cheating.

I saw some fancy cards getting ready.  In a lonely dark room, I saw a really old car.  It was very large and dark.  It had a blue and red line in the middle.  I can't recall the brand.  I went to pick up my car to warm it up and make sure it was fine for the race.  
As exited the place, it was humid and cloudy.  I was worried if it started to rain the race would be a lot harder.  I was not ready to do drifting with a wet floor.  
I was looking for my car but I could not find it.
I walked around the streets and the lots but I did not find it.  I went to look inside a building but I did not fall there. I went to the top of the building hopping my car was there, but it was not.  I heard powerful engines warming up.  I was worried because I was going to be disqualified from the competition.  I tried to leave the building but I was not able.  
I walked through a big crystal door that leaded to a fancy restaurant.  I saw a marble host stand and two big plants.  The decor was upscale and the lighting was low, typical lighting from fancy restaurants.  I left it and I saw a elevator.  I was happy.  I entered and it had only a button to floor #26 and other to #9.  I found another elevator and pressed the main floor button.  
The elevator started to move, but it made an odd noise.  It started to fall very fast.  I knew it was going to hit the ground hard. I was not afraid so I realized I was dreaming.  I though if I jumped in the last second, I would be safe.  However, I recalled that in waking I saw the mythbusters show tried to do that without success, so I waited for the hit, I knew I was not going to suffer anyway.  

I left the building and it started to rain hard.  I saw fancy cars leaving the area and I still could not find mine. I was sad as I saw around the tracks this yellow tape indicating the competition was over.  I lost. I went inside this place again.  I saw one guy laughing and hitting the crappy car with the blue and red line.  He did on purpose.  I planned to call the police, but I was also afraid it could be towed.  

I remembered I was in a dream as my real car is good for all but races anyway.  I stopped to worry about the car.  I looked for something to do and the dream started to vanish.  I repeated to myself that I had to DEILD to fall back in.  I repeated to not move nor open me eyes.
20.06.2010Revelations (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke up from my previous dream.  I did not open my eyes nor moved.  In a split second, I felt SP and vibrations, a second later, I was back in the dream.  Chained from previous dream with a perfect DEILD

I entered the dream fully lucid with crystal clear quality.  I fell almost in the same spot were I woke up previously.  I was next to the entrance to the car repair shop (where the drift competition took place) The ground was not rainy anymore.  It was daylight and I noted a few parked cars outside.  However, this time they were regular cars, not fancy racing ones.  

I entered the car repair and there were six female employees.  







One of them was very upset because her car was stolen. I called her attention and started a conversation:

- I can help you out to find your car - I said.
- No, you can't. You are just a racer, not a detective - She said.
- But, this is a dream and I can help you out.  I know how to in waking life so now as lucid I know as well.

She did not replied.  I was thinking about leaving and heading to complete one of the tasks of the year.  However, I remembered how Robert Waggoner said on his book that we all must learn to use our lucid dreams for more than fun stuff.  So I decided to do a couple of things he advised to.

I talked to a DC that was pregnament.  I asked her, "What do you represent?"  She replied, "I have six slots."  I did not understand the meaning of that, so I guess I will know in the future. 

I remember other important question to ask, so I asked to the dream, "Show me something important!"  The oldest DC approached at me with a gentle smile.  She placed both of her hands on my shoulders and looked into my eyes.  She said, "Do you have parents or kids far from you?"  I replied, "Yes.  Not kids.  My parents."  She said, "Stay as close to them as possible.  In the future they may lose their sanity so enjoy with them now"  I was happy because I received an important message and worried at the same time.  I knew my mom's parents have a few mental issues and my mom is very nervous.  I also wanted to ask them something else, another personal goal, but I felt it was enough information.  I did not want to put at risk all the info I got if I forgot.  

I  planned to leave.  I though it was time to see the dinosaurs die from he meteorite and wake up.  I did some important homework during my lucid.  However, I noticed that one of the employees was a beautiful young lady.  I wanted to have sex with her so I approached and hugged her.  I knew that dream sex could wake me up, so I was looking around to keep focused on the dream and also, I did not want to get too involved to avoid strong feelings.  I felt quick sex was the best option.  It was just a DC after-all.  I kissed her and pulled her pants down (we were still in front of everybody, but who cares)  I held her and brought her to another room where a small chair was located.  I planned to use it.  She started to get very excited and happy.  One DC said, "Hey, calm down, he is just a guy!"  My dream started to vanish.  I did not intend to recover it, I had a lot to write down so I accepted waking up.

20.06.2010New apartment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a very fancy apartment with my wife.  I was taking a tour around it.  It was a huge apartment.  As soon as I entered I could see the kitchen.  It had several appliances.  All new.  The kitchen was fully equipped and made or marble.  
The floor was neatly carpeted.  The price of the apartment was very chip for what it was.  I was very happy because they also accepted cats and dogs.  
There was a green carpet with  white letters that said, "Watch our movie:  Snakes"  My wife told me, "At the end, is our room.  It's dark but it's OK."  The room had several windows with big wooden blinds and green curtains.  The blinds were shut so little light could come it.  There was a big California King Bed, a big TV and a small table with a computer. I felt in love with the room.
The room had hardwood floors and it was huge.  I said, "We can do all sort of stuff here without worring in knocking something down.  We can play the Wii freely." She replied, "Yeah.  I can go to the store and ask for a sports game for the Wii that was at least one month old."
I woke up to go to work.

----------


## PercyLucid

21.06.2010Swimming in the pool at night (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a fancy hotel next to the sea.  It had a huge swimming pool.  I spent most of the time of my dream at this pool. 







It was night but I was enjoying the bath.  The water was dark-green, but it was very clean.  The pool was surrounded by a fence.  However, the fence was almost sunken.  I could see a few inches of it over the water, so it was easy to jump it off.  I knew if I jumped it off, I would be at the sea, outside of the hotel and my cell phone would have no coverage.

I dove a lot in this pool.  The view was blurry underwater, pretty real.  I saw some lights (typical pool lights) illuminating the pool.  I also saw some odd red round balloons that formed inside the pool.  They had a shield purpose I think.  Some of them were traps, just in case a wild aquatic animal would reach the pool.  

I also heard music from the hotel.  I think my wife was with me and also some friends.

----------


## PercyLucid

22.06.2010The best editor (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Only fragments in this dream - First dream of the night
- Something about a newspaper.







- Important news.
- Photos.
- My wife was a photographer.
- Writting down something important
- Images came too fast.
- I said, "That does not go there."


22.06.2010Automatic Game Operator? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

More Fragments - Second Dream of the night
- Something with computers.
- Game Operator Stuff.
- The possibility of Automatic Banning before I go.
22.06.2010Conversation (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Third dream of the night, still fragmented.

- Conversations about being away on GA.
- Stuff about something I can't recall.
- Pata Negra store
- A customer says, "What slice of ham can I try?"






22.06.2010My neighbor takes my sound system! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fourth dream of the night.

I was in a building I have never been before.  My apartment main door was open.  I had a stand with a very fancy sound system that had big speakers and two subwoofers.  







I also had a TV and a Wii (that was turned on) on the same stand.  The stand was metallic, like the Ikea ones.  For some reason, I have been giving it out for free but at the same time, I did not wanted that to happen.  

I suddenly saw two big sized cats with curly hair. 







I started to pet the black one and I felt the purr of the cat.  Those cats were owned by one of my neighbors.  I was with someone else and I was trying to take a picture of the cats with my phone.  A male African American approached my apartment and takes a couple of speakers from my sound system.  I managed to take a pic from him doing it.  I felt bothered because he was taking my stuff.  He wanted to take all.

A door opened behind my back.  A female (also African American) said hi to me.  There were three more cats, same curly hair.  One with dark brown hair approached at me with a big purrr asking to be petted.  So I did.  I told her that my stuff was not free anymore and to say to his friend to stop taking my stuff.  I told her I took a pic of him and if I saw him in my apartment again, I would call the police.  
22.06.2010I blast a reckless bike driver  (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fifth dream of the night.  Fully recovered.  I became lucid during this dream, however, I would not call it fully lucid as I was not thinking properly, however, I knew well I was dreaming.

I was driving my car.  I was in a small neighborhood.  Probably in the suburbs.  It was very sunny and warm.  Suddenly a white bike came out of nowhere, and changed lanes really close to my car.







The driver, was Chinese.  He wore no helmet.  The bike had a banner that read, "The towing company"  I used the horn of my car to let him know what he just did.  He kept driving recklessly so I hit the gas, got close to him and said, "If I hit you, I'll kill you a_ _hole.  Watch out!"  The biker smiled and started to do funny stuff with his bike.

Every time a new intersection would appear, he turned right and he would appear again in front of in the next crossroad. At this point, I was alone and I was driving a bike as well.  I had to avoid him because he near-hitted me several times.  Suddenly, I was running, I had no bike, I was still avoiding him.
I realized I was dreaming, and I could start playing with him.  I was into the dream, knowing it was a dream but not thinking about what I was doing.  If I would had a bigger level of lucidity, I would stop and ask him if he wanted something, who he was and why he was bothering me.  But I was not fully lucid for that.  I could run faster than him.  I started to jump from one lane of the road to another.  I even jumped from the fence of the house of the left of the road, to the fence of the house of the right.  
I was back in my bike now, I wanted to play with him.  He challenged me and I though, "This DC does not even know what he is doing!"  I started to fly.  I was holding my bike with the legs to make it more awesome.  I flew high until he was not able to see me.  Then, I decrease height and flew next to him.  I smiled, rose my hand to create an energy blast.  I though, "I do not want to create the disk that Krillin does, I want to create a big round blast.  Let's see what happens."  I create the blast and throw it.  Yay!  It was just like I wanted.  The bike vanishes into smithereens.  Nothing was left for him or his bike.  I only saw two small blood spots in the road where I blasted him.  
I saw one of my friends and Goku riding nimbus next to him.  







I saw another of my friends.  A made up folk, friend of Goku flew to where the motorist got the blast.  He landed next to the blood spots and said, "Another dessert, another dollar."
I wondered what did that mean.
One of my friends (there were two now) go emotional for an unknown reason and hugged me while in tears.
22.06.2010Dinosaurs Sudden Death (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Six and last dream of the night.  This one fully lucid, but the dream wanted badly to fade.  I completed one of the tasks of the year  ::D: 

I was in the interior of a building.  The floor was dark black and the walls were dark-wood color.  The building was almost empty.  I felt that the dream started to fade I knew it was time to wake up soon, as it was almost time when I recorded the previous dream.  I saw the image vanishing and I realized that if the imaged faded, it would be a dream, so I spinned to recover the dream.  I noted some bathrooms at the end of the building.  I saw a very hot Dream Character half naked, I felt really tempted but the dream tried to fade before so I did not want to put it at risk.  I knew I would wake up if I had sex with her.  

I remembered to do the task of the year.  I also remembered some personal goals, but that would require me to talk with DC and I was afraid to wake up if I did.  I wanted to keep moving fast to avoid premature waking. 

My dream started to fade again, so once more, I spun to recover it.  I also did a few reality checks, all of them failed.  I had twisted fingers and the thumb in the wrong place.  After this, the dream tried to fade once more, so I spun and recovered it.  

I wanted to do the ToTY fast.  I went to the end of the building and saw a dead end.  I decided to open a portal that it would bring me to the Dino era.  I rose my hand and a black vortex appeared on the wall.  It was dark, like a wormhole.  







I jumped in, it was dark and I was afraid my dream would fade, so I keep spinning as I was traveling inside the vortex.  I saw a rain-forest under my feet.  It was sunny.  My dream started to fade again.  I spun more to stable it.  It did.  Now I was inside the rain-forest.  I saw several dinosaurs around me.  I looked at the sky and I saw a fireball coming very fast.  It was a meteorite!  







A second later, it hit the ground.  The whole forest was turned into ashes.  I also saw several dead dinosaurs.  I realized I completed my 2nd task of the year and I was ready to wake up and finalize the dream (after all, my dream was trying to end anyway)  I remembered the hot DC of before, so I said, well, why not. 
I summoned her, and she appeared.  She had black long hair and she had a perfect body.  She wore blue shrink to fit jeans.  She was gorgeous.  I pulled down her pants and found out what I had to find (most of you know)  I was glad and I had sex with her.  The dream faded instantly, however, I had the right amount of time to finish.

I had a false awakening.  I was at the Pata Negra store.  It was a different store, not the real one.  I wanted to go to the other room to write down my dream.  When I was about to leave, the phone rang.  I was worried I would forget the lucid.  The phone rang with the same sound that the real phone in the store does.  It was my boss.  He said something about two new interviews for the restaurant.  I could not understand him.  I asked him to repeat a couple of times, but I was not able to understand him.  I said, "Javier, I can't understand you, this phone is doing funny stuff, can you come to the store and tell me?"  He replied, "Sure."

He came to the store and explained to me, "I am going to do two interviews for two potential employees for the restaurant, so do not go to the next room"  I was frustrated and though if writing the dream on my phone would be worth it.  My boss kept saying, "I also have a group interview in a couple of hours.  It was Jaime's idea!"  (In waking, I do not know who is Jaime) "I think is great to spot bad employees and get rid of them!"  

I asked my boss, "This has nothing to do with me, right?"  He replied, "No, no, no, no. It's just for the restaurant.  I told you many times that I am very happy with you, I trust you a lot and I do not want you to leave.  Do not even think about that.  It's just the restaurant's business."  I felt good for his kind words and woke up.

----------


## BigFan

Impressive dream recall, 6 dreams in one night. My best still stands at 3  :tongue2:

----------


## Hukif

Ah, so many cool dreams! Except for hte one with the DC that refused to get help from you <.<

----------


## PercyLucid

These days I have to wake up ridiculously early, so it affects my overall recall.  I got a few dreams, with fragments, so is more than nothing.

23.06.2010Cash and Notes (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fragments!  

722.
Something that had to do with numbers.
A lady.
I was indoors
I earned several thousand dollars.
I had to pay a three digit due.
Someone says, “It's one girls fault!”
There was a blackboard.
I was writing a list.
He works behind the tasting bar at the olive oil store.
Erased and changed some stuff at the blackboard.

23.06.2010The lottery and the bar. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a restaurant, seating at the bar.  The bar had a Mexican themed decor.  It was El Torito restaurant:







I was waiting for my food order to be delivered.  I stood up to walk around while I was waiting and I saw two people enter the bar.  It was a thin teenager and his mom.  His mom was about 40s, with light brown hair and very thin.  I think she wore glasses.  The kid had a basket of onions that were harvested by himself.  The kid was proud and he was planning to sell them.  The mom said, “That's right.  If you want to be Vegan, you have to earn your own $$$ to pay for your treats.”  The kid replied, “Yeah, and then raw foodist like you, right?”  The mom denied she was a raw foodie.  The kid left the restaurant and the mom sat behind the bar.  I had a brief conversation with them mom until I decided to return to my sit behind the bar.

I went back to my place and there was a second lady next to me.  I asked the mom, “So, are you a raw foodist?”  I was trying to get eye contact with the mom, so I avoided the lady that was in between us.  There were several empty sits as well. The mom claimed that she did not know me that well to answer that question.  The lady in the middle left the bar with a face that looked like, “I know I am in the middle, I move.”  

I decided to go for a walk while my food was getting ready.  Outside the bar it was daylight.  There was a big pool full of people.  At the end of the pool there was a small hill, and at the end of the hill, there was a small wooden cottage.  







I found a lottery coupon in the floor.  It was a little dirty but in perfect shape.  I decided to grab it.  It had yesterday's date.  I felt someone lost it.  As I was walking back to the bar, all the ladies at the pool were claiming the ticket was theirs.  Some of them following me, some got mad at me and some tried to stop me.  

I got back in the bar, it was now crowded.  I was worried I would lost my place.  I checked the lottery coupon.  It was prized with $1.  I though, “At least is something”  I saw one empty spot at the bar.  It was my place.  There was a bowl with hot beef noddles.  I started to eat.

I had a FA in my room.  My wife was hugging and kissing me.  I felt lazy I had to wake up to drive her to work.  I knew the clock was about to ring.  I heard a loud “cuack”  It annoyed me a lot because I was already awake.  I woke up for real. 

23.06.2010Wii Demo Arcade (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a store inside a mall.  There was an odd game at a computer.  It was a demo.  I started moving my mouse around the screen to see the scenario.  Someone said, “There are two clones in that game, you will see them”
I saw two horses in the middle of the screen only on their back hooves.  Two identical cowboys were riding them.  I also spot like a panel in the middle of the screen with different The Simpsons characters.  You would put your mouse over them, and they would make funny faces. 

A battle music started to play.  I saw soldiers coming out from everywhere in the game.  My HP was decreasing. I did not even know were my character was.  I started to move it and I found it.  I could kill a few enemies.  I also jumped over pits, lava and a green liquid that I guess it was acid.  My wife said it was a demo game for the Wii, that we could purchase it.  I told her that now I do not even play video games, that I was just checking it out.  

I had a False Awakening.  I was very lazy to wake up and tired.  I closed my eyes but I realized that I could not sleep more, so I got out of bed.  I went to the bathroom half drowsy.  I sat at the toilet and I felt and heard the cell phone vibrate.  I wondered why my wife's cell phone was in the restroom.  Then I woke up for real.  The alarm was ringing.

----------


## PercyLucid

I am almost ending the awful week with insane schedule and my recall is still with me. I am very happy  as usually these schedules destroys my recall to not even a sentence of a fragment, but now I am getting even full dreams.  
So, here goes for today, three dreams, all fragments but as I said, I am happy as otherwise, with a week like this one I would have been without even one short fragment since Monday.  This schedules won't happen anymore, at least, for another month  ::D: 
On some fragments there is dots (…) that means I cannot understand my writing (lmao)  As I said, I am having a very rough week, so I wrote my dreams a lot faster that usual to not miss detail but at the same time, to go back to bed the faster the better.

24.06.2010Annoyed at the Olive Oil Store (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a false awakening in my room.
Something was going on with the Olive Oil store, probably with the tasting bar and a new employee.
I woke up feeling bothered.  I was not sad nor angry, I mostly felt very demotivated.

24.06.2010Pasta and phones??? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

A dish of fresh pasta that … …
A lady said to me, “I do not doubt why you …  it”
She said she would call a friend to …. for if it had …
She told me she even had her personal phone.
I talked with this friend of her first and I knew she only had her business phone.

24.06.2010Game Operator Test (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

A new Game Operator quiz was launched.  For an unknown reason, I had to take the test as well.  I did not understand why, as I passed the personal interview first, the Trial Operator phase and I was promoted to a Super Game Operator from Game Operator.  I was not afraid, I knew my lesson well.  
The screen was black with white letters.  The quiz  was a multiple-choice exam.  I answered a few questions without a sweat and I reached an odd one. 

That question, had a big picture.  I cannot recall well what it was asking, but it was something like, “Who of these you have to ban” I was surprised, as I did not understand how I will find a violator for Pushing, Bashing, War Illegals or multiple account user within the picture. I can recall from the picture it was not painted.  It was drawn like with pencil.  There was a guy with two lighting bolts (for some odd reason I though it was Zeus abusing someone else)  I remember a river, starts, lots of people, people fighting.  It was a hard picture to describe.

I was in a room and there were various people.

----------


## PercyLucid

The awful week will continue until next Monday, however, finally no more super early bird wake up for me!  From now on, just once a week!  And my recall did not fail!  I was (and I am) pretty tired of going to bed late and waking up so so early due work.  Tonight I was able to recall a total of four dreams!  Three of them, are fragments,but the forth one was a pretty long dream.  So, I can say for sure that the average of dreams I recall per night are 3-4 dreams... that makes 21-28 dreams a week!!!

25.06.2010Barbecue! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It was warm and sunny.  It was very bright and the sun was alone up in the sky.
I was enjoying a barbecue  with some friends. The food smell really good.
I think I was with either one or two ladies (probably two, usually my DC come in pairs, it's a major Dream Sign for me)
It was around the afternoon.
We were probably in the park, as we were enjoying the barbecue on the grass.
I woke up happy.


25.06.2010Dreams at the Olive Oil Store (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a room with other lady.
We were talking about another co-worker.
I think we (or I) were thinking about dreams and dream recall.
I can recall a list of something.
I was in a store and there was something going on with Olive Oil.
We had a big gift box.  It was full of bottles of Olive Oil and more stuff.
We were getting ready to ship the box.
No big feelings, just same feeling I get from work.

25.06.2010More deliveries (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Two ladies.
In the Olive Oil store.
Talking about deliveries.
I can recall a very long text message in a droid phone.  However, I do not think it was my droid phone, as it was owned by someone else.
Nothing to point out about feelings.

25.06.2010Birthday, the water park and the twin stores (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It was night and I was getting of from work.  I closed the Olive Oil store and I was about to go home.  I was alone and I drove to a big house that was not mine.  I saw some small chocolate muffins.  I was happy because it was my birthday (not in real life) and I realized I got a surprise party.   My manager, my wife, Hanna (an ex-co-worker) and made up employees prepared that party for me. 

[img]www.ferpc.com/surpriseparty.jpg[/img]

My manager told me I did not have to go to work the next day so I could enjoy my birthday in full.
I was excited about meeting with Hanna.  I talked with her and she told me she might get re-hired.  She also asked me if if I could drive her to and from the job. She advised that work was far from home.  I wanted to drive her as I wanted her back in the store, but I did not feel like driving a long distance and spending a lot in gas.  

There was a big double layer chocolate cake in a big table



The cake had several candles all around.  Even on the side on the cake there were candles.  Not all of them lit properly.  Some of them , looked like a firework.  Behind the cake, there were two additional big candles.  I have a very decent lung power so I wanted to do the thing by a single blow.  I was in front of the cake, they sang me a song and I did my thing.  I needed two blows as I did not get much air on the first blow.  All my friends and co-workers applauded.  I felt great. 

I cut the cake and all my friends enjoyed it.  I went outside for a reason I can't recall.  It was sunny outside and warm.  Most of the co-workers left as the party was almost over.  I went back to the room were the cake was.  There was a small office next to the room.  I could hear two people making out.  I felt they finished as I heard them getting dressed a few minutes later. 

I cut a slice of the cake to enjoy it myself.  For some odd reason, I ate nothing before this.  I also saw two more covered cakes.  I uncovered one and it was a meringue light brown cake.  It tasted very good.  I did not uncover the third one. 

I see coming out from the office two ladies.  They kissed and they left.  

My dream scenario changes.  I am at the entrance of a water park.  It was sunny but windy.  I entered the park and paid $35.  



I was there to make sure the service was OK and the facilities working properly.  I saw a big tower that was surrounded by water slides ending in a big pool.  I felt it would be funny.  I though in having a bath first to get used to the temperature of the water.  I first saw a pool and a bar next to the pool.  Then I saw another pool.  Both of them were empty, one of them was under a shadow so I was sure the water was going to be too cold.  I kept walking and I saw the escalators leading to the top of the tower with the slides.  



It was crowded.  It was full of DC.  I was like in a small reception.  There were a decent amount of DC as well, but most of these, wore regular clothes.  I realized I was not in my swimsuit.  I knew that they had a locker room.  I needed to put my wallet, cell phone and receipts away before jumping to the slide.  I had a $59 receipt from something I had to purchase at the water park, a few “One day pass” slips and other papers.  I could not find the $35 entrance receipt.  I was afraid I did not get any and I would need to go back and request it.  I finally found it inside my shirt pocket.  

There was a rude employee giving passes to the tower with slides.  I waited in line and when it was my turn, she told me she was done with the shift and the tower was closed.  I was frustrated.  I told her I would pay in cash.  There was no one behind me so she could allow me to get in. She rejected.  I handed one of those “one day pass” I had.  They were small yellow squared slips.  It had big black letters.  She accepted one of them and adviced me I could only enjoy one ride.  I wanted to handle her more slips, but she only accepted one.  Then I realized it was getting dark and the tower was going to close.  I was about to change at the locker room.  I wanted to write down in my notebook the experience I had at the water park and how my interactions with the employee were.   I saw my manager of the Olive Oil store dressed with a very professional suit.  She was a lot slender and wore a light brown suit.  She was very well groomed as well.  She was waiting to talk with someone at the bank to discuss about her brokerage account (Yes, there was a bank inside the tower of the water park) 

I told her I was going to evaluate the water park and that my time there was paid.  I smiled at her and said all the savings I was going to get.  I saw a black book with pictures of our Presidents.  I opened the book and under each President, there was a name of each of the Game Operators under my commandment.  



I also saw some Super Game Operators had their own President.  I was wondering which one was my own President.  I was not in that sheet so I started to browse the book to find my President.
I also saw Pokemon in the book and my nice dad (not the jerk real one, the one that is married with my mom)  I showed him the book but he did not pay a lot of attention.

I was in another room with my wife, and I saw a different Pokemon boo



For every sheet I viewed, I would hear a different sound.  One of them sounded like a bird, and Skitty, one of my cats, freaked out with the sound and started to run.  My wife told me to not show the Pokemon book to my dad because he did not care about them.

I was in my childhood neighborhood.  I was walking in the street and I saw two stores.  I cannot recall them, but I think both store were competitive to get the better clientele.

----------


## BigFan

That cake ^^ looks delicious and a nice long dream. Ironically enough, I don't ever remember eating something in a dream, would love to try something fancy to see what my mind emulates  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

Dream food day? yay!

----------


## PercyLucid

My recall embraces incredibly!  Still on the awful week, when to bed extremely tired and had finger paint the whole night.  I still came up with these!

26.06.2010Barbecue again (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

- A barbecue.
- Two people.
- My manager.
- People is not sharing.
- Tell he is good.
26.06.2010Bees (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a false awakening.  I was outdoors.  I saw a bee that almost stung me.  My wife was asleep and I saw a bee over her.  However, the bee was wrapped with plastic so I knew it was not going to sting her. 

There was also a giant bee flying around.  I was afraid because it was big.  We were now indoors and I saw that my dad (the cool one) shot the bee.  The bee crashed in the wall.  The big was about one foot big.







I felt calm that the bee was gone, however, the windows were open and we were in the middle of the country.  I was afraid other bee as big would come in.
26.06.2010Auction and the Olive Oil store (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

- My manager.
- Winning and auction.
- Outdoors.
- Tasting bar.
- Two people.

I found an awesome auction site and I'm sure it will help my manager a lot.  Yesterday I won a few things at the auction for a very cheap price and I explained to my manager how I did.  So I think this dream is drawn entirely from daily residue.
26.06.2010The battle at the graduation party (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was inside a school.  It was a made up school because I do not go to school anymore.  We were celebrating a graduation party.  In this school there were several different classes.  Some of them, had odd teachers.  Most of the classes were full of primary school students, but there were some college students as well.
For an odd reason, everybody was afraid from the college students.  They were all bullies or something that I cannot recall.  A battle was going to take place among all the students.

A taxi driver drove us at the top of a building.  The entire building was a parking lot.  I think the taxi flew to the top, but not sure.  Now I was in my car with my wife.  My car was equipped with cannons, guns and more war stuff.  I saw some robots coming from nowhere.  We started to shoot them.  Some one advised us that there were tiny plastic soldiers that were very dangerous.  They were the same exact soldiers from Toy store.  No, I did not see the movie yet, and I saw the other two several years ago:







We were afraid that the soldiers would take us.  A robot with a bomb came out from the trunk of our car and started to shot.  I started to drive away.  I heard a massive boom and everything was gone.  My wife said, "I am sure that will take a lot of gas"  My car beeped for low gas, however, the car indicated me that the gas was still at 50%.  A second later, I saw it decreasing fast.  My car ran out of gas, but I had time to park it.

An odd taxi advices us to go back to the school to fight.  We could barely fit on it.  It was like 2 feet tall only.  I saw on a corner and my wife over it.  My keys dropped and the taxi started moving fast.  I had to jump out of it to grab my keys (there was another car behind)  I had time to do it.  I grabbed the taxi again and I sat in the same spot.  My wife was sitting over the taxi. She was eating an ice cream and I woke up.

----------


## Hukif

hehe, toy story warriors to the attack?
And yay giant bees! Make for good dreams, or nightmares.

----------


## PercyLucid

27.06.2010Furniture Store (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on my day off and I was walking in a small mall.  I entered a furniture store.  A coworker at the Olive Oil store, Beth, opened the store.  She was very happy as she found something to do with her money.  



My wife was with me and we were looking for some furniture.  We were wondering if we would get some sort of discount.  We were walking around the furniture store.  It was like a big home.  I found some empty rooms with just a window.  The store had hardwood floors.  
The store was closed and it was empty of customers.  Were exited the store from the front door.  The door was like a regular home's door.  It was still daylight outside, so I can guess the store closed earlier because it was Sunday.

The store was located in a small neighborhood.  All the streets were one way and suburban. 
27.06.2010Trying to watch a movie (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I arrived to a crowded mall.  The parking lot was full.  It was sunny outside, however, I entered the mall.  The mall was full not crowded at all. There were several stores and it had two floors.




I was going to go to the movies.  I purchased the movie ticket at was located in the showroom #219.  I was walking with my wife and she told me something about her job and me having to drive her. I knew her boss was going to be late and I was going to be late as well to a tour I had to go.  

I was in the showroom and I pulled my droid phone.  They were watching an auction taking place at a site online.  The item people was biding was, "This same movie"  I was wondering how the bid site could know the movie you are watching.  The bid was about to end.

There were three teenager playing with a laptop.  The laptop was on and it had a screen-saver.  One like traveling through starts.  As I observed the movie, there were two guys that wore business casual attire.  One of them was smoking a cigar.  I realized that the movie has been going on for a while as I did not recalled the previews nor the movie starting.  

I grabbed my book from Robert Waggoner about Lucid dreaming and I exited the showroom.  I placed the book inside a big pocket that my jacket had and I started to walk.  I felt I was asleep during the movie and what I saw on the droid cell phone earlier was a dream and I wanted to write it down.    I had to go to another showroom but I was afraid they were going to think I did intent to watch a free movie. 

A female employee who wore a business professional attire was going to help me to find my showroom.  I was in room #299 and I showed her my ticket.  I told her I had to go to showroom #219.  She indicated me how to and I woke up.
27.06.2010Swimming pools (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I parked in a calm neighborhood and I was with my wife.  We entered inside a small hotel.  We ordered a pizza in the reception and we indicated we were going to be in the pool.  We exited the reception and headed to the pool. 

It looked very similar to this:







Most of the pool was covered by shadow and it was a little windy.  I felt great.  I saw a banner that said, "Closes only on Mondays"

My wife said, "I am going to get a newspaper and read it here"

27.06.2010Wife flirts with other and I set him into oblivion (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am unsure if I might call this a nightmare.  This is the only type of nightmare I might get once every three-four months (it is not recurring, as the scenario changes always)  However, on this one I did not feel as bad as I would on others, in addition of turning lucid (low control however) and... well... read the dream!

I was in a mall with my wife.  We had to do some purchases at the mall.  My wife was not as warm and talk active as she use to be, she was deep on her thoughts.  We purchased an icecream:







I was holding the icre cream.  I could feel it cold in my hand.  Suddenly, both my wife and I have the following conversation:

- If you want do finish our purchases, I am going to meet with a couple of guys - My wife said.
- Friends?  What friends? - I replied.
- Some I met over the Internet, I want to meet with them. - She said.
- How come?  Where? - I asked.
I was very surprised.  I knew that my wife never does such a thing, so I was wondering why this was the first time.
- Some friend I met, I told you. Over the internet.  These guys defended me against some machist people.  -  She said.
- Oh... OK. It's fine. How long it was since you start talking with them?  Are they from any of our meetup groups? - I asked.
My wife started to act nervous.  She had this face when she is hiding a feeling from me.  My third eye reads easily the feelings of people, so it can never be fooled in real life.
- Not so long ago - My wife said.
I was worried she was going to get into trouble.  Meeting with two guys online, alone, I was afraid that something would happen to her if she went alone  by herself. 
- Do you want me to go with you? - I asked.
- No.  I am fine.  Do not worry - She replied nervously. 
I was more nervous, as I knew something was very wrong.
- Since exactly do you know this guy? - I asked.
I do not recall exactly the time she said, but I know it was since a few hours only.
- And how come are you meeting with him?  Don't you know that you can get rapped? - I said in a greater voice.
- I won't - she replied. 
I had a worse feeling about this, so I asked - You do not have a crush on him, do you? - I asked.
My wife remained silent, and then spoke - No... - Said without confidence.
I knew what just happened.  - Tell me the truth!  Promise it! - I requested.
- No.  I do not like him - She replied without promising it to me.  
I just knew what happen.  However, for some odd reason, I did not feel bad. 
My wife started to walk away and I stopped her next to a travel agency.  There was a female associate dressed professional.  I could see daylight throughout a window.  

I kept discussing with my wife, in front of the associate.  I cannot recall well the discussion but we both got really mad and the associate said, "Curse the love."

I had a false awakening in my car.  I was feeling oddly, thinking about the dream I just had.  I suddenly realized, "What I am doing in my car?  I was just dreaming!!!  This is not right.  I looked into my hands.  They looked very blurry but they were wrong.  "I knew it!", I said.  I got out of my car.  It was getting dark now.  I looked into the sky and it was clear with a few clouds.  The overall quality of the lucid was low.  Usually, with a though I control the dream, but not this one.  I remember some people requesting the dream changes, so I shout, "Clarity! Now!"  a few times.  The quality increased, but not as near as it always does with just a though. 

I saw a pile of mattresses.

I though I could do one of the ToTY and that would make 3 out of 7. I approached the mattresses and tried to open a portal.  I was thinking, "Dinosaurs... Not wait, I have done that!  Mmmmmm... gladiators... yeah, that one!"  Surprisingly, it failed.  I was surprised because I never have walls in my own lucids, so I though that I was not deeply lucid like I use to be.  I though that the portal was invisible so I jumped against the mattresses but I bounced back.  While I was trying to create the portal,  I heard two laughter.  It was my wife laying on the grass with other guy.  Both were laughing and having fun.  

I though I would have some fun, as the lucid was not high quality I could only use it just for fun.  My wife saw me and stopped playing with him.  He stood up and approached at me with hostility.  I said, "Who the hell are you?"  He said he was going to kick my ass. 
My wife advised me he was very strong. I looked at my wife and thought, "You are just a stupid DC trying to fool with the image of my wife..."  I rose my hands to show her I knew it was a dream.  My thumb was missing and my smile grew.

I said, "I will kick yours with a finger."  He started to punch me and did not hurt a bit.  I could not defeat him with a finger... my control was not perfect as usual.  So I fought normally.  I was owning him.  We were fighting now inside a store.  He was lying in the floor.  I rose my hands planning to blast him.
I created a Death Ball







It did not get as big as I desired, but the guy was running fast, so I just threw it.  The ball followed him and hit him.  It did not cause an enormous explosion, but he was gone.  Satisfied, I woke up.

----------


## BigFan

Interesting dreams, that book one was interesting since you have a book about LDing. You must have been pretty upset about not becoming lucid though, having said that, you did end up with a lucid anyways  ::lol::

----------


## PercyLucid

28.06.2010Autions (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a false awakening in my room.  I remembered I had to check an auction site to see if I won one of the items.  My living room was as real as waking and everything was in the same place.

I sat in front of my computer and pulled the auction site.  I first saw I won the following item, it looked the same in my dream:







It was funny because I do not smoke so I did not know what I was going to do with it.  I took a look over the gift cards I bid before going to bed and unfortunately, I won none. 
28.06.2010Customer at Pata Negra (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a customer in the Pata Negra store.  I was by myself behind the register.  The customer had a black bottle of beer and two more items.  Probably the beer was the Inedit:







He told me that after purchasing everything he was going to come back to the store.
28.06.2010Building Security Employee (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a FA in an apartment that I do not recognize in waking life.  I was in the living room with a few people, mostly females if not all.  It was a big living room with not much decor.  We had two sofas.  I could see a couple of beds at the end of the living room, so I could guess that the livingroom and the bedroom were the same room.

We were watching TV and talking about our stuff (that I cannot recall)  until suddenly a woman dressed business professional came inside our apartment with a camera.  She did not appear very friendly.  The female had a small black camera and she was taking pictures of our apartment.  I wondered what she was evaluating.  At the end of the livingroom, there was a small aisle that leaded to the bathroom.  The bathroom looked like these mall restrooms.  

She was taking notes as well.  I was very curious what was going on.  When she left, a guy told me, "She comes from the building security and she is making sure everything is in compliance."  

I felt satisfied I knew what was going on.  I laid back in the sofa and I started to take notes from a dream I was recalling.  My journal was big, not as my real journals.
28.06.2010The boat-store with views to the sea and the dessert (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had several False Awakenings and I am unsure about what was dream and what wasn't or if this dream is more than one.  I was working at a store.  Every time I awoke from a FA, I was lying outside the boat, like if they threw me outside. It was the Pata Negra store (like my other store in waking life)  however, the store itself was bigger and it was inside a big wooden boat.  The boat was very old school.
The closest I can find is this:







The boat was a lot taller and wider.  The wood was darker.  It was sunny and a little windy.  The boat was on the water, but it did not move like a boat in port does.  It was still like a building.  

I was inside, next to a register.  I was working with two male co-workers In waking, I work alone at the Pata Negra store, and I only have female co-workers at the Olive Oil store.  There was a customer with three bottles of wine to purchase.  The register was like Pata Negra's but larger.  One of my co-workers suggested the two same bottles and the other co-worker suggested one.  I suggested none so I though in removing one of the two same bottles and suggest one by myself to the customer.  I said, "Let's recommend a wine each." 
I went to the cellar and I only saw three bottles.  Everything was very dusty and I could not see well.  The quality of the dream dropped a lot here.  I tried to grab a bottle and other one fell.  I did not find the bottle I was looking for.  I wanted to recommend a Ramon Bilbao to the customer:







I co-worked entered the cellar and took a bottle.  I told him, "Hey, we do not have Ramon Bilbao left!!!"  He ignored me and left the cellar.  I found a bottle of Gran Reserva 904:







I told him as he left, "This one is awesome"  I could recall that I ordered that bottle thinking I was going to get it as a gift, but it end up I had to pay for it.  This is drawn from waking.  My wife bosses, went to Spain and we asked them a few things.  They brought two things to us, but they did not find these bottle.  We though they were going to gift it to us, they are rich after all and usually when someone goes on vacation, brings stuff to their know people.  They ended up charging us for everything, so I am glad they did not find these, as you will see it's price in a few lines.

It was priced as $119, which is the correct price for it.  There was a blue squared tag that said, "Warehouse $19.99"  I said out loud, "This price is impossible... It's more expensive than that in Spain! It's worth around 70 euro so here it has to be around $90 plus the earnings of the store."  I wanted to buy it now that I could afford it, but it was still a lot of money.  I though if they would sell it with an employee discount.  I felt bad they brought it to me and I did not buy it.  
I was going to put back the bottle in the shelf and I saw myself placing two apples in a rack.  I had to break the apples on the bottom so they would get stuck on the shelf and not fall.  I accomplish it.
A voice that sounded like my jerk real dad said, "Yeah.  Once you come back the apple will be only worms and spoiled.  This room is not proper for that... the apple will spoil haha"  I was worried that a $119 apple was going to spoil (the wine became the apple)  

I had a false awakening and I was outside the boat.  I protested because they kicked me out from the boat, but they ignored me.  I saw a crowded parking lot and a lady coming towards me.  She had a big keychain that said "TrialMartay"  The keychain was very big.  Some one called her, "Temisclope!"  I started to wonder what was going on.  I though "Martay is my trial game operator and temisclope is my game operator, I am their super game operator... this is too odd that lady..."  I performed a reality check.  I looked at my hands but they looked okey.  One finger was twisted, but nothing out of normal.  I started to pretend I was in a dream like I do in waking.  I jumped and floated.  I jumped again and started to glide.  

I realized I was indeed in a dream.  I said, "I knew it... that was too odd to be real."  I was flying at a low speed so I gained height.  The sky was overcast.  It was about to rain.  I approached the clouds and felt the cold wind.  I realized that it was almost time to wake up because I wrote down the last dream at 7:03 am.  I lost height on purpose and landed. 

I saw a dessert.  The boat and the sea was next to the dessert.







I thought.  "Well... I guess the best thing I can do is try again the ToTY.  I will visit the gladiators.  On my lucid of yesterday, I had little control, but I am fine on this one"  I started again to fly, very close to the dessert.  I was focusing in finding a coliseum to meet some gladiators.  I realized that I had to be in the proper time to succeed. So I had to time travel. 

I knew a portal was going to be fine.  I put both arms in front of me and concentrated.  On my left, I saw a black door appearing from nowhere.  I would see a void inside the door.  I turned and approached to it at a high speed.  The dream started to fade.  I though, "No!  A little more!" I started to spin very fast, but my dream faded completely.  It was time to wake up.  Due waking time it was impossible for me to continue the dream.  My inner clock always wakes me up.

----------


## PercyLucid

29.06.2010Auction Site (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went to bed very late as I met with some friends to play cards.  That usually kills my recall, but it seems now my recall works always, just gets weakened.  
I joined a auction site four days ago and I am winning a few times for almost nothing.  Yesterday I won a $50 gift card for $6.23 just before going to bed, so that influences my dreams.  I earned around $190 in this site... so many users are not cold blooded and they waste their money and play without startegy.
The first two dreams are fragments, so I will write them down together down the same dream, as they are pretty similar.


- Other guy.
- Auticion Site
- He says, "I know a trick!"
- He does not want to share.

And the second dream.

- Auction Site.
- A Lady
29.06.2010New store (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I think I messed up accidentally with a co-worker at the Olive Oil store.  I screwed something with her beverage so I wanted to repay.  
I was going to pick her up a drink at a near store.  She was very picky with the drinks .  
I entered in a store, it was like a grocery store.  I was next to a beverage kiosk trying to find out the best beverage for my co-worker.  At the end, I got her a organic drink.  I was thinking in getting her an ice-cream but I found none that would fit her needs.  I placed a small bag of green tea on her beverage thinking she would like it.  

I got back to the store and gave her the beverage.  She told me she did not like it because it had cinnamon.  I was suprised she said that because the beverage had no cinnamon at all, but she pointed it out.  I wondered why the hell they put cinnamon on a green tea.
I left the store again in order to return the beverage and get her other one.

It was someone's birthday.  I think it was the birthday of one of the kids from the parents that play cards in our group.  I had a present for him and a greeting card.
I was in front of a McDonalds were his birthday party was going to be celebrated.







When I arrived, I placed my present in a table with more present.  I went to the second floor to greet the birthday boy and I saw a wall with birthday cards.  I realized I forgot mine,  I left the McDonalds.  I was thinking I had to pick up my cards too to play, but I realized that I might not need them anyway.  As I was walking, I entered in a mall.  I was going to visit a store I was going to open.  The mall was more of a fair and looked similar to this:







At the bottom of this place, in the corner, I had my store.  I designed a few things I wanted to sell and have in the store.  My mom constructed a few of them.  One of them was a fan inside a box.  The box had one of these screens to avoid the insects coming in.  The fan inside was black and round. It did not weight a thing.
I also had a SpongeBob figurine.

I knew I had to play rent the next month and the store was not open yet, so I was afraid I could loose some money during the first month.  I wondered if I would have time to get my store running with all the busy schedule I have.

----------

